# Redemption: A SasuSaku story



## Kisara_Momochi (May 25, 2007)

Ok this story takes place after the time skip, when they are currently 17. You may have read something like this when i was doing this one contest thingy, but i have change almost all of it. well here goes.


Chapter 1:


Sakura walked home from a tiring day at work. She was currently 17 and one of the top docters at the hospital, well beside Tsunade of course. She opened up the door, and walked into the lonely house, for one lived there but her. 

She kicked off her shoes by the door, and sat down her house keys on the kitchen table, on the way up stairs. Quietly walking into her bathroom, she undressed and got in the shower. As she washed all the dirt and dust away, she thought about that day she had. 

She had 3 checks up, two adults and a little girl, in the morning, then she had lunch with Naruto at the local ramen shop, as she always does when he's not on a mission. Once she got back to work, a shinobi had been brought in due to the fact that he had aquired numerous cuts and busies from a recent mission. 

Afterwards, she had the cursed paperwork. Everyday at around 3, Tsunade called her into her office, and begged her to do paperwork. Tsunade absoluatly hated it, so she tried to pawn it off on anyone near. Everyone was use to this, and would steer clear of her office, so Shizune and Sakura, her loyal students and followers, were always stuck with it. After she finished most of it, she went back to the hospital, and check on things here and there, until the other docters and nurses grew annoyed at her constant survillance, and assured her that everything was fine, as they shoved her out into the cold and dark night. 

Then she'd walk home alone, and realized just how tired she was, barely making it in the shower before she passed out on her big and empty bed. This went on day after day, week after week, month after month. So of course after she finished showering, she went straight to sleep.

UNTIL..........

Sakura was wasn't in a deep sleep, she knew that, because if she was then she couldn't have heard the faint rustle of her window being open. But she still wasn't awake enough to realise someone was coming into her house uninvited. No, she didn't wake up to that, but instead, she woke up when she felt a hand lightly move her hair out of her face. 

Her eyes flew open, and she saw a shadowy figure looming over her. She was about to scream, when a hand clamped over her mouth.

"Sssshhhhh," The shadow figure whispered, assuring her frightened form. Then the figure just said, "please do not scream, I am not here to scare or kill you."

Sakura just laid there motionless. For some reason, this person's voice sounded oddly familar, and maybe if Sakura was awake more it wouldn't have tooken awhile to realise who it was

The shadow figure continued, " I just wanted to tell you, it's finally done."

Sakura made a noise that sounded like " huh?"

"He's finally dead, Sakura."

Sakura's eyes widened as she realised who it was that stood over her bed. At once she stared talking, but only mumbled words could be heard, for the hand was still over her mouth. She stop talking, waiting patiently for him to remove his hand, that blocked her speach

The figure, realising that his hand was still over she mouth, heistated. " Please promise me you won't scream."

Sakura nodded her head. After a moment, the hand fell from her mouth. But she stayed silent, tring to get her head unscambled. She wanted to ask him so many things, and didn't know when to start. 

"You were talking up a storm when I couldn't hear you," The figure replied tartly. "What wrong know."

"I just, I can't believe your back." Sakura whispered. " You're really back, Sasuke."

As Sakura gazed at him, she could see there was blood on his outfit. Well actually there was blood all over him.

"Would you like a shower." Sakura offered, not thinking.

"What?" Sasuke asked confused.

"Do you want a shower?" Sakura replied slowly.

Sasuke just stared at her. "I always treated you disrespectfully,  left you when we were younger, knocked out on a bench, and just now I broke into your home, and what do you do, offer me a shower."

"So is that a yes." Sakura replied, starting to get out of bed, but sasuke grabbed her arm.

"I do not want a bath." Sasuke growled. "First I want to know why your not screaming your head off right know. You use to be more sensible, when you were in danger."

"Am I in danger Sasuke." Sakura asked queitly. As soon as she said it, he looked taken back, and all the emotions she had felt when he lefted just started coming out. She swung her legs over the bed and left them dangling as she came inches away from Sasukes' face. She asked, "Should I be afraid?  So Sasuke, how are you gonna hurt me this time? Are you gonna kill me, Sasuke? Or leave me again? Cause I much rather prefer you killing me.A knife through the heart, either physically or emotionally, hurts just the same. Though in the long run physical is always bett-"

She stop. As she gazed at Sasuke's face, she saw a single tear go down his face. Slowly she brought her hand up to wipe it away, and placed it gentally on his cheek. That's when he spoke.

"I'm so sorry. I had to leave," he pleaded. "I had to get stronger."

"Lair." She spoke. Sasuke slowly brought his hand up to cover Sakura's own hand. "You didn't have to leave. You could have gotten stronger here. Love is always more powerful then hate, or so I'm told."

"You wrong," he whipsered. 'You wouldn't believe how much stronger i've become through the hate I have harbored."

Saukra scowled at Sasuke. She withdrew her hand and stood up, standing right in front of him. He was still sereval inches taller then her, but that didn't stop her. She streched up on her tiptoes and kissed him, as passionatly as she could master. 

He seemed surpised at first, but slowly relaxed. After what seemed like enternity, Sakura withdraw, and brought her head up to his ear. She lightly whispered, "Please tell me that that wasn't more powerful then the hatred you have inside you now."

She stepped back, and turned toward her closet. Slowly she walked to it, and pulled out the outfit she planned to wear tomorrow, or today. She wans't sure how late it was. She then headed for the door, but before she crossed it's threshold, she stopped.

"I won't tell no one your here. But right now I need fresh air. I won'tbe back till late tomorrow night. There's food in the kitchen, but I'm not sure about clothing, though you can use my washing machine if you like. It doesn't matter wether you leave or stay, but I suggest you stay out of sight."

She walked silently out in to the hallway. She did need fresh air, but she really didn't want to leave. But she knew he needed time to think, comprehend what had happened, and she hope he would realize that the love in the kiss she had given him, was pure, true love. Love that she had keeped inside, patiently waiting for him to return.


----------



## Ino_Shika_Cho(&Asuma) (May 31, 2007)

Dude this stroy is so freakin awesome!!!!!!! keep up the good work


----------



## naruto_fan_gurl101 (Jun 1, 2007)

ya,you got it in now write NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 1, 2007)

As she walked along the lonely road, she pondered about the nights events. She never heard why Sasuke was back. All she knew was, Sasuke had killed him. Itachi Uchiha. His brother, and tormentor. The reason for Sasuke's hatred. He was dead. Sakura smirked. To her, Itachi had been more stronger then anyone she knew. Stronger then Orochimaru, who had killed the third hokage. Stronger then her teacher, the one who could never be beaten. Stronger then Sasuke, the strongest person she knew. Itachi had tortured Sasuke with the memories of his dreadful childhood, tried many of times to kill Naruto, even put her dearly beloved sensei, Kakashi, into a coma.

KAKASHI!!!!!! Sakura thought. He would know what to do. NO!!!! I can't tell him about Sasuke. No. Kakashi would probably be one of the first to try and kill him. If anyone was more angrier then Sakura, at Sasuke's betrayal, it was Kakashi. What to do then?

Sakura looked up. The best thing she could do right now is find out what time it is. Yes. She needed to be at the hospital, as the night shift changed to day shift, usually around 5:30. Well, she could go the the hospital now, and check on the time, help if needed, then wait until day shift changed, and get straight to work.

She looked around. No one was out, and only faint lighting could be seen in the surrounding houses. She glanced at the roofs. When they were younger, Naruto had introduced an exiciting way to travel. He had showed her the rooftops of Konoha. She had never really thought about it before, and of course Naruto had, he had to have an easy way to escape trouble. They use to play games on the rooftops, like hide and seek, tag, and chase. Naruto had been very fast, but Sakura was no slowpoke either.

After they matured more, Sakura realized, they didn't play games as much. Of course Naruto offered, but Sakura was always to busy following Sasuke, and then they'd all train or go on missions together. Then Sasuke ran away to Orochimaru, Naruto went to train with jairaya, and Sakura was learning under Tsunade. And when Naruto came back, they went on more missions, trained more, worked more, and looked for Sasuke more. They did everything more, instead of having fun.

But a ninja's life is never fun, is it? Sakura thought silently. She sprang up unto the nearest roof, and looked around. She spotted the hospital's faimilar structure awhile away,she started at full speed toward it. The wind blew her short rosy hair into her face, but she didn't care. Always to kill, be killed, or have someone you love killed. 

She thought of Shikamaru. After Asuma died, he had stayed in his house all day, and smoke. The only time he came out, was to buy some ciggerettes, and check on kurenai and her unborn baby. For 7 months, only the shopclerk, and kurenai saw him, and kurenai didn't count, cause she had shut her self in as well. Then one day, Ino got mad, and barged in on Shikamaru. No one knows what happened, or what was said, but the next day, Ino and Shikamaru were walking around town talking. Sakura figured Ino fussed him out, and got him to open up. A little while later, Shikamaru talked to Kurenai, and got through. Sakura sees her every oncein awhile, at the hospital, and her and her baby are doing fine. Shikamaru is hardly ever seen inside. He's always with Ino now.

She thought of Konohamaru. When Tsunade first became the fifth hokage, he blamed everyone for forgetting his grandfather. But Tsunade and Naruto explained that no one dies truthfully. Everyone lives on in the memories of the people who loved them. He finally execpted Tsunade as the fifth hokage.

And lastly, she thought of Tsunade. Strong, arrogant Tsunade. She had lost her brother and her lover, and became afraid of blood. She couldn't work as a medic-nin no more, so she ran. She fled away from her fears, but then had to face them full throttle when Orochimaru came for her. But she overcame her fear, and is now one of the strongest ninja in the village.

One last roof, and WHOOSH. She landed gracefully on the ground infront of the hospital. She fell back, unto the wall, breathing heavily. She smiled. She was pumped now. Even though she didn't know what time it was, she was wide awake. Placing one hand beside, she gently pushed her self up,  and looked around. Though the windows, yep, it was still night shift. She had meet, and more then likely employed, all of the medic-nin and she knew which one worked which shift. She took a step forward, and froze. She was still in her pajamas. CRAP! She looked around. Well, no one is out here.

She ducked behind a tall trash can, and stripped down. A breeze tickled her uncovered stomach. She quickly shimmed up her skirt, and tugged down her shirt. She fastened her belt acrossed her waist. Running her finger though her hair, she frown. She probably looked frighten. She dug around in her pockets, until she found it. It was a small, plain black compact mirror, Ino had given her on her last birthday. She opened it up, and peered in. 

Her hair was mildily ruffled. She wore no make-up, so her face was normal. She didn't even look tired. She wasn't as bad as she thought, but she wanted better.

Too bad, Sakura thought silently. There was no way in h*ll that she was gonna walk back into her house, just to brush her hair, and fix herself up. Sasuke needed time to think. Heck. She needed time to think. 

She closed the mirror and replaced in back into her pocket. Walking out from behind the trash can, she straightened any ruffled clothing, and then, confidently, she strode into the hospital.





Well that's all for know. sorry if it wasn't much. I have already started writing the secound chapter. please read review rep and critize as you see fit.

and please TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 2, 2007)

here's the next chapter. check it out


Chapter 2

"Sakura. Sakura! SAKURA!!!!!!!!!!!"

"Huh?" Sakura'shead spun around. She had been wrapping a bandage around a little boy's arm, but as she looked, she saw Shizune, all decked out in a docters coat, the same as Sakura of course. Shizune was running toward her, a worried expression painted on her face. "What is it?"

"It's that one Hyuga girl, Hinata.Some kids brought her i-" Sakura held up her finger. She finished the bandage with a knot and ushered the boy toward a near nurse. Then she turned back toward Shizune.

"Walk and talk. Tell me what happened," She ordered. Her and Shizune rushed in the direction that Shizune had been coming from.

"Ok. They brought her in, something about a recent misson to the sand. A rogue ninja attacked on the way back. They fought 'em off and didn't get really injured, well instead of her. She recieved quiet a few of wounds. They rushed her here immediately."

"Wounds?"

"Cut's and bruises along her legs, a deep gash running down her left arm, another one on her cheek and forehead. The worst would have to be the arm though. Possible internal damage, but not sure. Could've took this on myself, but they asked for you."

"Current status?"

"Unconscience, and been that way for awhile."

They walked into an emergency room. Hinata lay, bloodied, on a bed. Kiba was right beside her, holding her hand, not the one slashed though. Shino, and, Sakura was surprised, Temari sat on a couch close by. Sakura flashed them a small smile, before getting to work 

Sakura moved quickly to the side of the bed, not currently taken up by Kiba. She check for a pulse.

Slow,  she silently thought, but very strong.

She started probbing around the head. Minor bump, located on the side of the head, just above the right ear, she noted. She took a look at the forehead and cheek gash. They weren't as deep as she had excepted, but as she saw the cut on Hinata's arm, she frowned. That would have to stitched up, and put in a sling to heal. It would leave a nasty scar.

Movement caught her eye. Kiba had brought his hand to wipe some blood that had escaped from Hinatas mouth. He caught Sakura looking at him and blushed. He was still kinda shy about the whole dating thing, him and Hinata. It was weird. Now that those two had started going out, Kiba had became more shy when in public with her. Hinata on the other hand, didn't change that much at all. So they spent most of their time alone.

Sakura stepped back, and walked out the door. As she figured, she was followed. When she turned around, Shino and Temari were patiently waiting.

"Well, she'll need rest, for starters." Sakura started. " She needs stitches on her left arm, and has a bump on her head that needs to be watched. Best thing to do is, first get her cleaned up, then stitched up. After that, rest. If all goes well, She be awake in about two days, and ready to leave the hospital, in about three to four."

They looked thoroughly relieved. Sakura continued, "I'll send someone to clean and stitch the wound, ok."

They nodded. Sakura turned and caught the first nurse she saw. She told the nurse what to do, and the nurse went off in search of the items she needed. Temari came up behind her.

"I remember when you were just a good for nothing little brat." She said. Then she giggled. "Now look at you. All high and mighty, in your doctor suit. Giving orders to people, and saving other peoples lives"

"Ha-ha very funny." Sakura replied sarcastically. She walked forward and picked up a folder that was sitting in the container hannging on the door to Hinata's room. "And I remember when you were a arrogent tough girl, who sucker punched anyone who got in your way." 

"Haha, what are you talking about. I haven't changed a bit." Temari laughed. She walked back into the room, leaving Sakura laughing behind her. She looked over the files, and replaced them. She started walking down the hall. She looked at her watch and it read 12:54. Crap, she was running late for lunch with Naruto. She went to tell the recieptionnist lady that she was going out for lunch break, but the lady stopped her instead.

"Excuse me, Dr. Haruno, but a really pretty raven hair girl just came asking for you. Said something like having lunch."

Sakura got confused. Raven hair????Girl???? The only raven haired peron I know is . . . . . AAAAAHHHHH raven hair GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What if it's Sasuke using Naruto's Sexy No Jutsu. Sakura froze. Naruto's Sexy No Jutsu usually come out naked. CRAP!!!!!!!!

"Um, was this girl who came by, well, er, dressed???" Sakura asked, trying to sound casual

"Yes." The lady replied confused. "She left though. She had asked if you were here, and I said you had an emrgency. She said thank you and left."

"How long ago?" 

"Oh she just left."

"Thank you."

Sakura walked out. What if it wasn't Sasuke? nnnh. What is it was? Sakura looked around. People were walking all around the front of the hospital. No one caught her attention.

WAIT!

As she looked at an alley, she swore she saw the faintest trace of darkhair going around the corner. She tried to walk casually, but she was exicted. Maybe Sasuke didn't leave after all. Maybe he wanted to stay. But, oh, what if he was showing himself. He would surely to get attacked. Now Sakura felt dread. 

As she rounded the corner herself, she did see a girl,sitting on a box. The girl wasn't facing her, but long tendrils of raven colored hair fell wildily around her shoulders. As Sakura looked closer, she realized the girl was wearing a kimono. HER kimono. It was one that Tsunade had given her one christmas awhile back. She aproached this girl slowly.

"S-Sasuke-kun," She whispered. 

The girl looked around to Sakura. It was Sasuke. One who didn't know, or wasn't thinking about him, wouldn't have been able to tell, but Sakura,after just seeing him this morning, knew it was him. He, well she smiled.


----------



## ninja_of_death (Jun 2, 2007)

lol sasuke using sexy no jutsu

i really like this fanfiction you're a great writer keep up the good work!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 3, 2007)

OK THIS IS A LITTLE TIBBIT aW CRAP, CAPS LOCK sorry about that. But this isn't that long, but it is somewhat good in furthering the story along. please read review and critize as you see fit



"I thought'd have lunch with you, but I realized, i had no idea where you went when not home. I asked around, and they said 'Oh, Dr. Haruno stays at the hospital alot.' I didn't know you where a doctor." The girl Sasuke told

"Well, after you left, I trained with Tsunade-Hime." Sakura replied softly.

The girl Sasuke jumped off the box,and spun around, to fully face Sakura.Sakura noted with a pang, that even as a girl, Sasuke was prettier in the simple kimono then Sakura had ever been. The girl Sasuke bent down and picked up a old looking wicker basket.

"Wanna have lunch?" Sasuke asked.

"Um, I would love to, but, I have lunch with Naruto." Sakura told. at the mention Naruto, She saw Sasuke flinch. She felt bad so she quickly added, "But I was running late, so he probably already left." Then she took note of the basket. It wasn't hers. She didn't have any basket that looked like that. The first thing that came to her mind was that Sasuke had stole it. She asked, hesitently, "Sasuke, wh-where did you get that basket."

The girl Sasuke looked away and didn't say anything, so Sakura was sure she didn't hear her. But just as she was about to ask again, she replied.

"After you left, I was gonna get clean up, but I had no clean clothing, so I slipped out. I went back to my old home. I knew that there had to be some clothes there that would fit me. I grabbed them, and placed them in this basket of ours, then went back to your place." Girl Sasuke told. She walked up to Sakura and grabbed her hand. "Now come, we eat."

Sakura blushed as Sasuke grabbed her hand gently, but firmly. The girl Sasuke lead her out of the alley and into the day. Sakura tried to act casual, but she felt nervous. Her heart, for some stupid reason, was beating wildly. Why did Sasuke always do this to her? After he left, she felt numb, but she never felt nervous. Not even on missions any more. But now she was tring her best not to trip on her feet.

After awhile, Sasuke let go of her hand,and continued walking. She figured he felt that she was gonna follow either way. Sakura felt a pang of regret but did as she was suppose to and kept following. Then she realized where he was taking her. Their old training ground. Sakura felt a flood of old memories come back. The first day they were a team. Those many days that followed, where they always trained to get stronger. Everything great and fun about their childhood had been there.

The buildings started to thin out and it become more woody. We're almost there, she thought silently. The blushed at the thought of thinking 'we're.'  Up ahead, she saw the tops of the three poles. Sasuke girl ran on ahead and ploped down. Sakura slowed as she saw this. 

What's gotten into him? He seems so carefree, and well childish. Then as she stood staring at Sasuke in his feminine form, she smirked. Or maybe it's just the hormones. She looked away and laughed. She cringed. Wait. I can't laugh. He tried to kill Naruto. This isn't the Sasuke I know. Crap. what have I done. He could kill me right where I stand, without a backwards glance.

Sakura started breathing heavily. Her chest was tightening up. What have I done? He could kill us all. I welcomed him into my home. Sakura fell over. One hand held to ground to keep her up. The other clenched tightly to her heart. She reconized the signs. She was hyperventalating.

"Sakura!" Sasuke's girl voice called out in alarm. She got up and started toward Sakura.

Sakura fell back on her butt, and glared at Sasuke. She weezed through breaths. "Stay - away from me."

Sasukes petit face scrunced up in confusion. "I haven't did anything to you." She took another step toward Sakura.

Sakura scooted backwards, Tears coming to her eyes as she yelled, "LAIR!!!!! You tried to kill me before. YOU TRIED TO KILL NARUTO. HOW COULD YOU!!!!"

Tears were streaming down her face now. Girl Sasuke looked around, then made a hand sign. He poofed back into his normal self.

"I had to kill him. You don't understand." Sasuke replied coldly. "You never understoodit. I was only fighting you. I wasn't fighting to the death."

"Lair." She cried. He once again took a step towards her, and she, once again, backed up. "Don't come any closer."

Then, as they stood, and sat, there staring at each other, the sky darkened.

"I didn't want to hurt you." Saskue pleaded. "Can't you see that."

Sakura face hardened as she retorted, "no, I couldn't see that Sasuke. The only thing i saw was a monster that only cared about revenge. Your no better then Orochimaru. No wonder you ran away to him."

Sasuke's eyes narrowed, and his face turned toward sadness. Once again they stared at each other. A light rain began to fall, getting harder every second. Sasuke looked away in disgust, and said, "You were always a sheltered little brat. Never knowing what the real world was like. You lived in a fantasy of good fortune."

"No, I haven't Sasuke." Sakura replied. "I have been close to death quite a few times. I've had people die in my hands. I have been living with pain for awhile. Your the one thats spoiled. Thinking of no one, but your own cursed life. Haven't you realized people cared for you. Loved you. No! You haven't. You just shut them out, like every thing good in your life. You make your own self cursed."

Sasuke looked at her firecely. Then he jumped away into the forest. Sakura stared after him, tears resurfacing in her eyes. She leaned her side on the ground, and just laid there crying out all the pain she had felt for the past five years. After a few minuates she fell asleep to the rhymatic beating of the rain on her skin


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 4, 2007)

Ok please review and tell me what you think ok


----------



## naruto_fan_gurl101 (Jun 10, 2007)

I think it's really cool and kisara says she gots it ready ,but she grounded form her computer momentarily.


----------



## ninja_of_death (Jun 19, 2007)

hey its really good i hope you continue!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 19, 2007)

i will, i just haven't been able to put my thoughts into words, and i shall try to, and post some more very soon


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jul 8, 2007)

Finally it's out. this one's a whole chapter ok, and i will try to get more up soon. this one also is centered around sasuke. i will switch every few chapter with sakura and sasuke so you can see each side.

Chapter 3

WHAT DID SHE KNOW ABOUT PAIN! Sasuke screamed in his head. What could she possibley understand about the pain that i have been through, the reasons I'm an avenger. The reason I have to kill Itachi-niisan.

Sasuke slowed down his speed. But Itachi is dead now. So, then, what am I, if not an avenger.

Sasuke pondered this as he continued jumping from tree to tree. By the time he started to tire, he had been jumping for awhile. He landed gracefully on the grassy ground beneath the tree tops, and looked up surprised. The rain barely touched him down here, when just seconds ago, it had been beating madly aganist his body. 

He looked around him. He was facing a little creek, surronded by trees and a few boulders thrown sparsly around. He took a step forward, and the kimono he was wearing slid a little bit down he shoulders. When he had transformed back into a guy, it had loosened the belt holding it together, and then when he had jumped through the trees, it loosened it even more. He undid the sash, and it fell to the sodden ground to reveal a short sleeved black shirt, with a Uchiha symbol printed on it's back, and black capris. He walked over the creek and peered down into the fast moving water. It was a shallow creek, and despite the fast moving current, he could make out the bottom below. Little fish swan randomly in the water, and the pebbles looked a dingy brown color.

Slowly he bent down and cupped his hands into the chilled water. He brought it up to his nose and sniffed. It smelled ok, not posioned or polluted. He took a small sip and as the water trickled down the back of his throat, he realized how truly thristy he was. He gulped down three or four handful, before he stood up again. He walked back the the fallen kimono and picked it up. Slinging it across his back, he started walking back the way he came. He decided that by this time, Sakura would be back at work, and wouldn't come home for awhile, so they would both calm down, and talk things over. 

Sasuke then wondered, Do we actually have something to talk over. I have been gone so long, and she has grown up. That girl who would do anything for me, is now a woman how has been terribley hurt by the actions I have done. No, I will not cause her anymore pain. He would wait until she came home, explain that he has to leave, and he will pay her for the food he used. Then he will go find another of his old friends to lodge with, while he thinks of something to do since his vengnce is no long the importent thing in his life. yes! He thought with certain finalialty,  that is what i will do.

~   *   ~    *   ~   *   ~   *   ~   *    ~   *   ~   *  ~  *  ~  *   ~

Sasuke had been walking for at least an hour, and he was wondering if he had gotten lost. Awhile he had been walking, hardly any rain hit is body when the clearing had came into view. It was still raining, but lighter, more softer now. He was still soaking wet,

"Wow, I must run fast," Sasuke replied to himself. then frowned. He had ran away, just because Sakura had said something he didn't like. Something she said made him frown even more. She had said the he was always running away. He glared at the darkened sky. Was everything she said true? 

He neared the three lonely poles standing in the middle of the clearing, and saw the picinic basket still laying where he had placed it. Sakura must have left as soon as he did and lefted it there. Silently he picked it up. It was soggy and soaking wet from the rain, and the food inside was probably spoiled and no good. he then took a step forward and froze. 

As he looked from the basket to what laid ahead of him, his eyes grew narrow. There was a lump close to the beginning of the road. He saw colors of red black, and a familar pink. He felt something like panic rasie up in his chest. Half running, half walking, he went to the object. When he got closer he stared mutely in horror. Sakura laid motionless and pale on the ground. She was soaking wet, her hair pasted on her milky white skin. Her once rosy lips where a dangerous shade of blue.

She must have been here the whole time! Sasuke mentally whispered. Hours have past, and she was laying here. In soaking wet clothing, and wet hair. He dropped the basket, and the kimono slid off his shoulder to land on top of it. He knelt down, and placed a trembling hand on her forehead. For some reason, seeing her in this deadly state made the very nerves in his body tremble in fear. As his hand was placed gentley on her forehead, he winced. She was colder then he had execpted. He removed his hand and placed under her nose. For a few seconds, his heart stopped. He felt no breathe, but then a few more seconds past, and he felt it. The faint breath of life. 

He reached for the kimono, and laid it over Sakura. Then he placed his hands under Sakura's head and knees and lefted her off the ground. She was so light, not even a hindernce for him. Water ran down his pants as it dripped off her clothing. He took a step, mabout to run, when he stopped and looked back at the basket. He shooked his head, deciding that getting Sakura home was more important then a family item. He turned back around and ran.

It didn't take long to reach the first signs of Kohona's buildings. Without thinking he ran right down a shadowy alley, and took a step into a busy street. He quickly jumped back in to the shadows. He forgot to put on his disguise. He couldn't form the handsigns carrying her, and he didn't want to sit her down on the cold ground. He needed a quick and fast way to get to her house, without being seen. Almost absently he glanced up. THE ROOFS! He was fast, and people hardly ever looked up. Alittle down the alley was a building short enough to jump up without having to reposition her. He quickly ran there, and jumped up. Up on the roofs, he saw Kohona in a way he had almost forgotten. He hadn't been up here since he was younger. He quickly located Sakura roof far off, and as he was about to ran something moved beneath the kimono. A second later, a plae hand was seen pulling down the kimono, revealing Sakura's face. She stared almost blankly into his dark black eyes.

"What happened." She asked in a voice no bigger then a strained whisper.

"You fell asleep in the rain. You were there for at least a couple hours." He replied gently, glad she was ok.

She stared at him confused. "Where were you." She asked.

Sasuke stared at into her jade eyes, and felt something stir deep in his chest, and he didn't like what how she looked so hurt and alone when she asked that question.

"Where..... Where was I" Sasuke replied softly not really to Sakura, but more to himself. He stared dead ahead, not wanting to look into those execptent eyes, not wanting to see the disappointment they held for him. 

She started coughing, and he looked back alarmed.

"I'm so cold." She struttered as she started shaking. Then she place a hand on his chest. "And you just...... so warm."

She wove both of her handaround his body in a hug. Surprised at first, Sasuke didn't know how to react, but when her shaking started to lessen, he realized she was just trying to get warm. He wrapped his arms around her tighter and took off.

Not even a couple minutes later, he jumped down, landed alittle roughly on his feet, but spun around and opened Sakura's door. He closed it behind him. And stared at her. She was sleeping, but she was still shaking. He didn't know what to do. He thought with a grim smile, she's the docter, not me. He decided, not without diffcultly, that since she was already asleep, he should lay her in her bed, and when she wakes up, she can explain what he should do.

He walked quietly up the stairs and down the silent hallway. Coming to the end, he nudged open door to her room with the toe of his shoe, and walked in. Walking around the end of her bed, he looked down. how could he open up the blanket to lay her down. Just as he was about to shft her, she woke with a strained gasp, and started to violently shake. The force in which she shoke startled Sasuke so much, he almost dropped her, but after he regain focus he tighten his grip, sat down on the egde of the bed and started roccking her. 

"It's ok. We're home." He soothed, rubbing her the back of her head. After a few minutes, he was relieved when he felt the shakes gently decrease. When they got to just little tremmer, she whispered.

"I believe I have hypothermia."

"What do you need me to do."

"My body heat is low, so I need to stay warm. Just let me sleep, and cover me up. I should be fine after I rest and get warm." 

Sasuke nodded, and reached around to pull the blankets back. Sakura moved away from where she sat on Sasuke's lap, and slid under the covers, he head turned to where she wasn't looking at him. He covered her up with the blankets already there, and got up to find more. He walked out of the room, and started to open doors, looking for a closet or something. The first door he opened looked like a spare bedroom.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jul 8, 2007)

The walls where a dark, almost black, blue, and the carpet was a creamy color. It had a not so fancy queen bed, with a plain blue shaw looking blanket in the middle, pushed against the far wall. There was a white dresser to one side, and a vanity on the other, the same color as the dresser. Beside the vanity was a plain white door. He walked in and opened it slowly. It was indeed a closet, but it held clothing. The clothes where both men and women clothing, and they looked old. There was no blanket in there though, so Sasuke closed the door, and walked out.

The next door in the hallway was across from the room he just came out of. He looked in it, and saw it was a small bathroom. Pink and blue tile was on the floor, and painted roses caressed the wall. The sink and bathtub had nothing on it, and the surfaces looked like the were caked with dust. Signs of non-use. He walked out, and down the hallway till he got to another door. 

When he opened it he looked around. It was a little bedroom, with a bed on the left side, and a dresser and desk on the right. A window with light, lacy curtains was straight ahead. There was another closet door close to him, and on the other side of the desk. The walls were a very light, very pale pink. He walked to the first closet and opened it. There was clothing in this one. Girl clothing. Some looked old and used, while others looked fairly new, and for some reason they looked familar. Since there were no blankets in there, he closed the door, and walked to the other, but just as he past the desk, he looked down. The desk top was fairly empty, only a lamp and a face down picture frame settled dusty on it's top. Slowly, almost shyly, he turned it up to see it's picture.

His eyes grew wide with recognition. It was a picture taken some years ago, when he was still a genin in kohona. Kakashi, his sensei was there standing behind them. Naruto, who stood on one end, had a mad look and wasn't quite looking at the camera. Sakura was smiling brightly in the middle. And Sasuke. He wasn't looking at the camera, and his arms were crossed in a bored manner. Sasuke remembered that day clearly. First Kakashi had asked them to arrive at the place they were taking photos, but when he and naruto arrived, Kakashi and Sakura wasn't there. Him and Naruto waited for a while but niether showed up. Then they saw Sakura running toward them. Sakura said sorry she was late, but she was getting ready. Then not even a second later, Kakashi was there in a cloud of smoke, his hand placed sheepishly behind his head, saying something incoherent about getting lost in life, and they all rolled there eyes.

Sasuke wondered why the picture was overturned. Then he looked around the room quickly. This was a girls room, and the clothing in the closet, they were Sakura's. But if this was Sakura's room, then why was she sleeping in the other room. And as far as Sasuke could remember, Sakura had both a mom and a dad. Where were they? Did they move and give their daugther their house? But she was only, what 17? She wasn't of an age to live alone. Exspecially not Sakura, being the family girl she is. He squinted his eyes in confusion. He would need to ask her where they went. 

Shaking his head, he turned back to the second closet. When he opened it he saw girly toys littering the bottom, and some more clothes. But when he looked at a shelf high above, he saw the corners on blankets falling over the edge. He stretched up and grabbed the stack carefully. There were three or four blankets, ranging in color and thickness. He walked out of the room, closing the door behind him. As he walked back down the hall he hoped this would be enough blankets.


He stepped unsure into the queit room. Sakura laid on her side, her arm hanging off the side of the bed. He looked at her sleeping form for moment, then walked silently to her. He unfolded each blanket, one at a time, and laid them gently on her. When they were all on her, he placed her hanging arm back into the pile of blankets. As he did so he noted with a smirk, that she was drooling. Yep, a thin line of drool protruded from her slightly open mouth. Then he looked around the room and saw a rocking chair in the corner by the window he had came in last night, or this morning, whenever. He walked over to it and picked it up. Placing it beside her and the bed. He sat down and watched her sleep for a few minutes then, he to, drifted off into a deep sleep, laying his head down on the edge of the bed.


----------



## ninja_of_death (Jul 16, 2007)

YAY YOU UPDATED!!! Great chapters. I wonder why Sakura is living alone.... I love this story, it's so well-written, and it's really hard to find fanfictions with decent sized chapters. Keep up the amazing work!


----------



## Sasuke2263 (Jul 17, 2007)

Kisara Momochi your sasusaku fanfic totally rocks I love it!!! It's awsome, compared to how I write and my opinion you would be the Queen of fanfics, it's awsome awsome awsome, WRITE MORE SOON!!!!!!!!!!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jul 18, 2007)

yay!!! thank you guys. I'll try to have more up soon, but i can't work on it for a couple days. Well i feel so warm and fuzzy inside. I wasn't sure if people really liked my story or not, then when i recently posted it took days and still no one had said anything. but stuff to expect in the next chapters...... You'll find out why sakura lives alone, Sasuke realizes people are actually wanting to kill him, and Naruto is a complete dummy. well thats all i can tell you right now, but expect the next chapter out soon ok. well bye and thanks for the comments


----------



## Hikari-sama (Jul 21, 2007)

You must update immediately! *Sniff* So beautiful...


----------



## naruto_fan_gurl101 (Jul 25, 2007)

Yeah,what they said update NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!please and thank you.


----------



## naruto_diva (Jul 27, 2007)

love this story, update soon!!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Aug 1, 2007)

Thank you guysfor all the posts. well sorry for taking so long, but here is a new postin to the story. It might not be as long as you all wanted, but i Might not be able to post for awhile, so i wanted to add atleast some more to the story so far. Be ready to get a whole lot more, when i will be able to post again, well here goes.


Chapter: 4


"I WILL KILL YOU!"

A light flared to life at the impact of Sasuke's chidori hitting Itachi's wary form right in the middle. Itachi flew backwards, hitting a tree. Before he fell to the ground, Sasuke appeared, taking his collar and pinning him to the tree.

"I can finally have my revenge."

"Really now. And then what. What have you possible left to go back to."

"Thats my business."

"Sure, sure." Itachi laughed. "You have nothing. NOTHING. I have corrupted you more than you know, little brother. I have made you do things you wouldn't have done on your own."

"Everything I have done, was my own choice."

"Ah, but thats where your wrong. If I hadn't killed poor old mommy and daddy, You would be happily living your life as a weak little shinobi. If I had killed you that night. You wouldn't be here. If I hadn't let you live, You would have never turned into a heartless man, with no more feelings for his own life, or that of his enemy. Face it little brother. I have made you into everything I wanted you to be."

"Lair." Sasuke screamed. He balled up his fist and hit Itachi square in the face. Itachi landed with a thud on the ground by Sasuke's feet. He just laughed even harder, as he turned to face Sasuke, a thin drabble of blood on his chin.

"You have run away from every little thing and person that has ever show you kindness, Just so you can become stronger to defeat me. ME, sasuke. I have turned everyone against you. Your friends, your village, your only home. And now the only thing your capable of doing on you own is hurting people."

"I only hurt those whose hurt me."

"Oh really now. Then that little blonde kid with that demon I've been trying to get. He hurt you. And what about that annoying ninja who has our eye. He hurt you. What about all those puny little people in the leaf village who try to bring you back and show you kindness once more. They hurt you. And what about that little pink haired brat. She must've really hurt you."

"JUST SHUT UP" 

"You know, I hear she still cries out your name since you left."

Sasuke balled up his fist once more, but Kicked itachi instead. He flopped on his back, then winced in pain. Sasuke brought out his katana, and held it's point on Itachi's neck.

Itachi smiled.

"Looks like you've finally got the revenge you wanted. Congradulations. But now you will spend the rest of you life hurting innocent people."

He closed his eyes, and continued speaking. "But beware. If you hurt the pink haired girl anymore, she just might try and kill you. You won't believe how strong a woman can get when she's been hurt. Trust me. Mom put up a really gruesome fight before I killed her."

Sasuke roared in anger as he plunged the sword tip into the neck of his brother. Slowly the dream dissolved as Itachi lay dead at Sasuke's feet, with a trimphent smile playing across his lips.

Sasuke felt a tiny movement, and he slowly woke up. A door opened somewhere, and he heard stumbling and then a distinct thud. He lefted his head up groggily and saw the bed ahead of him was empty. The blankets were pushed forward and the sheets rumpled. A light shone dimly in the bathroom across the room, and there was a slight shadow coming from the door.

He pushed back the chair and stood up. As he walked around the bed he rudded his eyes tiredly. He took a few more blind steps forward and removed his hand. He gasped. Sakura was standing, a little wobbly, in her underwear, and she was pulling off her shirt. She had heard his gasped and turned to look at him. He spun around quickly, mumbling apolgizes. His face bright red from embrassment.

"I didn't mean to wake you Sasuke." She said simply. All he could manage was a nod in reply. He was to busy trying to get the picture of Sakura's almost naked body. The way her small underwear hung over her, STOP!!!!! Sasuke shook his head viciously. Mental picture very bad. Well actually it wasn't. Sakura's body was beautiful. She had a flawless figure, and the hint of muscles, and her hips curved perfectly down into slender long legs. Sasuke moaned. How was this helping to get the picture out of his head. "I'm done now Sasuke"

Again he nodded. He felt her presence come up behind him,and he stiffened, but she just walked right past him. His eye's nearly bugged out. She was wearing a dress looking pajama set. It had strips holding it up, and it was very low cut. When she took a step it inched up and he caught a glimsped of the her underwear As he looked even closer he found himself wondering if it was silk. He even caught himself reaching a hand out to stroke it's texture. As he watched her walked to her bed, she slowed, grabbed her head, and swayed a little too far back wards. Sasuke came quickly to her side and grabbed her just as she was about to fall over.

"Ugg." She whispered. As he held her up, he realized that the PJ's she was wearing was indeed silk, and very nice to touch. "I have one killer headache."

"Is there anything I can do." He asked looking down at her face. His eyes travelled a litlle more downward, and he saw that it wasn't just the back that was low cut. He quickly looked up. " Would you like me to help you to get into your bed."

"No, no, no." She shook her head weakly. She tried to stand up again, but swayed again, then grabbed Sasuke's arm for support. "Just help me downstairs, I need to eat to keep my strength up" 

Sasuke nodded once more, and tried his best to help her. 

A couple minutes later, they somehow manuvered themselves down the stairs and into the kitchen. Sasuke walked Sakura over to a chair and sat her down.

"Stay here, I'll cook." He told. She nodded and brought her legs up on the chair and rested her head on them. BAD MOVE. When she lefted her legs her dress came up considerly, and Sasuke looked away so fast his head hurt for a second, and a blush seemed permanent on his face. He looked around his surroundings. There were a couple cabinets, a frigde, a stove, and a sink. The counters offers some space to place things on, but not much. The table behind him, where Sakura was sitting, was small, only having four chairs. He opened the cabinets one by one, revealing dishes, cups, bowl, etc. but no really food. He got to the last one, and only saw can food, that no one really eat, and rice. 

She lives here, he thought,  so where's all the food at?

He moved on to the fridge and found better luck there, but not much. He found tea in a pitcher, a half carton of milk, some leftover rice in a container, instant ramen packets (In Her Fridge? Sasuke silently wondered) and some lasagna that, as Sasuke looked closer, had omnious green fuzzy stuff growing over it. Sasuke grabbed the instant ramen from the fride and the rice from cabinet, and laid them on the counter.

Grabbing some pots from the cabinet he had looked in early, he put some water to boil on the stove. After the water boiled in both the pots he had out, he placed rice in one, and instant ramen in the other. He cooked them for a while, and when they were done he mixed them together in the bowls he had set aside for it. Handing one to Sakura, he took the other and went to sit across the table from her. 

She looked down at the bowl of ramen and rice. "You do know this looks like puke right."

Sasuke looked down at his. Noodles and rice floated in the midst of a cream with little green stuff popping up here and there. He had ate something like this alot when he was with Orochimaru, but he never really paid any attention when he was actually eating it. "Well I guess I should say it taste better than it looks."

Sakura brought the bowl up to her face. Intently she stared at the concoction. Then almost absently, she sniffed it.

"What are you doing." Sasuke asked, not sure if he wanted to know.

"It looked like something died in here, and all the rotton intestents are floating around." Sakura stated giving it a werid look.

"Well i didn't know what else to cook. Everything in you fride is either liquid of fuzzy. What do you eat around here." Sasuke asked hotly. He really didn't like people making fun of his cooking, especially when he had to use what they had to cook it.

"Well, For your information. I usually eat at the hospital, or at the ramen shop with Naruto. I hardly have time to make dinner let alone dessert, so why buy food." Sakura replied.

"What about your parents, I mean they have to eat also don't they." Sasuke retorted. It had flown out of his mouth with out a backwards glance, and as soon as he said it, he deeply regreted it. Sakura stiffened, and her eyes grew cold.

"Actually no, they really don't need to eat." She said with as much vemon as her kind heart could make.Sasuke stared in confusion, then as she started to slowly eat, he realized what she had meant. Her parents, just like his, were dead.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Aug 2, 2007)

I'll try to have more posted soon, but I'm not gonna be close to a computer this weekend. So you'll have to be patient


----------



## ninja_of_death (Aug 5, 2007)

Woah, bad move Sasuke...I love how you don't make Sasuke perfect in this, I've read TONS of fanfics where Sasuke is Little Mister Perfect Guy...err......yeah...and it kinda annoys me...I'm so glad that I've finally found a fanfic thats  RIDICULOUSLY HARD TO CRITICIZE!  And I haven't noticed any grammar or spelling errors...do you have to check it over or have someone to do it for you or can you naturally type like that? I know I can't unless I try really hard (like right now). Well, anyway, enough with all my rambling on about randomness...It was a really great chapter (as always), and I know I'll have to wait out the weekend (even if it's almost over), or more, but it's well worth it for your amazing writing. 


But still...I have to say it...UPDATE SOONISH!!!


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Aug 6, 2007)

*good!*

Alot of spelling mistakes but the story is good....


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Aug 7, 2007)

ninja_of_death said:


> Woah, bad move Sasuke...I love how you don't make Sasuke perfect in this, I've read TONS of fanfics where Sasuke is Little Mister Perfect Guy...err......yeah...and it kinda annoys me...I'm so glad that I've finally found a fanfic thats  RIDICULOUSLY HARD TO CRITICIZE!  And I haven't noticed any grammar or spelling errors...do you have to check it over or have someone to do it for you or can you naturally type like that? I know I can't unless I try really hard (like right now). Well, anyway, enough with all my rambling on about randomness...It was a really great chapter (as always), and I know I'll have to wait out the weekend (even if it's almost over), or more, but it's well worth it for your amazing writing.
> 
> 
> But still...I have to say it...UPDATE SOONISH!!!




thank you so much for reading. No I don't have someone check it over, or am naturally like that. Usually i just write some, read over to see if it make's since, chagne grammatical errors, and then write some more. And as for Sasuke......... Believe it or not, I really actually hate him. Execpt for his clothes in the shippuden. For some strange reason, in those clothes, I keep seeing him singing 'I'm too sexy for my shirt." Then I bust out laughing. But for the most part, I hate him. The only reason I wrote a Fanfiction with him, is because I just adore the pairings of Sasuke and Sakura. werid, eh. Well I have wrote more, and now I give you the end to this chapter. well here goes.


Recap:

"Actually no, they really don't need to eat." She said with as much vemon as her kind heart could make.Sasuke stared in confusion, then as she started to slowly eat, he realized what she had meant. Her parents, just like his, were dead.

End Of Recap:

"How did it happen?" Sasuke asked quietly. Sakura continued eating, so he wasn't sure she heard him, but then she stopped, and replied.

"About a year ago. They were ninjas, although they had retired when I was born, but the village had an emergency come up. I was away on a mission with Naruto and Kakashi Sensei, when I heard the news. Some rogue ninja's were terroizing the villgers. Other, more capable ninja were away on missions, so Lady Tsunade asked if they could help out. They readily agreed. Then, they and five others went to take care of the ninjas. The ninjas proved to be stronger, killing all of the other ninjas. My parents made it out alive, but fatally wounded. When I was told this, I wanted to go home immediatly, but I couldn't......." Sakura left it hanging.

"Why?" Sasuke asked almost absently.

She looked at him with eyes full of anguish. With that one look she directed at him, he felt gulity of some treacherous task, and he wanted to do anything in his ability to correct it. "Because, because we had been looking for you." She paused and stared directly at him. After a second, she looked down and resume talking. "Naruto and Kakashi tried to make me go home and at least check up on them, but we were so close, so very close to finding you. I couldn't give up and go back home. I told them that Lady Tsunade would keep them alive. Tsunade would see to it. Then we continued searching. Not long after that, though, I recieved another message. They had died, and they needed me to come back and make arrangements for their funeral." Sasuke watched as a tearslide silently down her cheek. "But even then I refused to come. I gave mypermission to Tsunade to allow her to take over the arrangments."

A sob escaped, and she brought her hand up to right under her chin, in a clenched fist. Then in no more then a choked whispered she said, "By the time I had made it back, they were already buried, and grass was starting to grow."

She shook her head, wiped away the tear, and started eating again. Sasuke slowly did the same, but then abrutly stood up, the chair squeaked it's protest.

"I think it'll be best for me to stay someplace else." Sasuke said bluntly. He remember what his brother had said, about already hurting Sakura, and the reason her parents were dead, was basically because of him. She looked up quickly at him. All hint of crying vanished from her face.

"What?!?" She replied.

"I'll go stay at someone else's house until I can figure out what to do." He said turning to leave.

"Like who?"

"I don't know. I'll try Naruto first."

"Bad Idea." 

"True, he does talk alot, so word of me staying here will spread fast if he knows it."

"No. Sasuke, he kinda wants to kill you."

Sasuke looked alittle taken back. Meekly, he replied, "really."

"Yeah really."

"What about Kakashi-sensei."

"Probably more then Naruto."

Sasuke winced. "Well, what about the blonde girl. The annoying one, who had the crush on me."

"Ino-p... uh, Ino-chan. Well she wouldn't kill you. But Shikamaru might. These days, they're almost always together."

"What about that Hyuga girl."

"Hospital."

"Her cousin?"

"Mission."

"That one chubby dude?"

"Away on family business."

"That Dog dude?"

"At the Hospital with Hinata."

"Is there anyone home, that doesn't want to kill me?" Sasuke growled in frustration.

Saukra eyes grew grave. "Alot has changed since you left. You hurt alot of people. I am probably the only one who won't kill you right about now. So just shut up and deal with it." Sakura said in a level voice. Then she yawned and stood up. "Well goodnight."

She stood up and walked past him, to the stairs and silently walked up them. Sasuke shook his head. How could he be so stupid? Everyone did want to kill him. He betrayed the whole village. Then he glanced at Sakura's retreating form. It was true. He had hurt Sakura more than anyone could possibly understand. Yet she was the only one who didn't want to kill him. The only one to take him in, even though she could get in trouble for letting him stay there. 

Sasuke shook his head once more, and followed Sakura up the stairs.









I'm sorry It's so short. But I have Already started on the next chapter so please be patient. Well Tell me what you think


----------



## ninja_of_death (Aug 7, 2007)

FANTASTIC, GREAT, AMAZING, AWESOME, uhh other synonyms for fantastic...CHAPTER!!! Even though it was shorter than you normaly write, it's way longer than most other authors write for their fanfics...well, from what I've read anyway. And I really like Sasuke's clothes from Shippuden...I think it makes him look sexy...Oh no, I think I'm starting to become a Sasutard...Kill me now >.<

Just wondering, would you mind if I put a link to this fanfic in my sig? I would call it "The best Sasusaku Fanfic I have read...And she actually updates!"


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Aug 8, 2007)

ninja_of_death said:


> FANTASTIC, GREAT, AMAZING, AWESOME, uhh other synonyms for fantastic...CHAPTER!!! Even though it was shorter than you normaly write, it's way longer than most other authors write for their fanfics...well, from what I've read anyway. And I really like Sasuke's clothes from Shippuden...I think it makes him look sexy...Oh no, I think I'm starting to become a Sasutard...Kill me now >.<
> 
> Just wondering, would you mind if I put a link to this fanfic in my sig? I would call it "The best Sasusaku Fanfic I have read...And she actually updates!"



You make me fell so warm and fuzzy inside. You can put it in you sig, I don't care. But thank you so m,uch. Sorry about the short chapter, but I had almost finished with chapter four, and i wasn't goning to be here that weekend so I went ahead and updated what i had, and finished the rest when i got home. Next time I'll have the whole chapter up........ and something major gonna happen!!!!!


----------



## Ayami-chan (Aug 9, 2007)

wow i like this ff keep up the good work! i must add good points to your rep!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Aug 13, 2007)

Hmmm, but I should be posting the new part ing the story soon. I'm visting my mom, and I really can't go on the computer much. So please be patient, and I promise the next part will be extra long


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Aug 16, 2007)

ok everyone here is the newest chapter to Redemption. Hopefully it's long enough for you, and If it isn't I'm sorry, but They will be better. Ok here it is


Chapter 5:

Sakura blinked. The morning sun streamed down gently on her face, caressing her cheeks with tickling warmth. She sat up groggily, having just awakened from a nice sleep. She felt much better today, have rested and eaten. She still had a slight headache and her muscles ache but she felt better. Slowly she got out of bed. Sasuke wasn't in the room, and Sakura felt sad. Yesterday he had watched over her as she slept, and when she had woken up, she felt joy. But today, he wasn't here. She decided it was time for work again, so sadly, she got up and found some clean clothes. As she made her way to the bathroom, she blushed. She hadn't really planned for Sasuke to walk in on her changing, but after he did, she had an idea. She dressed in a skimpy night gown Tsunade had gotten her for her last birthday. Even looking at her self made her blush, but seeing Sasuke blush and apologized and stumble over his words made her fill with pride.

She changed into the clean clothes and through them neatly into the hamper. She pulled her hair back and looked one last time into the mirror. She was a little pale, but that was to be expected, but overall she looked fine. She turned off the light and walked out into the hallway. She pasted the door to the spare bedroom and found it open. Carefully she peered in. Lying jumbled up on bed was Sasuke. Still in his clothes he was sleeping with one foot hanging off on side, and a hand hanging off the other. She smiled warmly, and slowly closed the door. 

~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~ * ^ * ~

Sakura stepped into the familiar hospital and was over come by a silent figure grabbing her in a hug from behind. The mysterious person squeezed her until she struggled for her breathe.

"Where were you?" The voice whined. From the voice alone Sakura could tell it was Tsunade. "You weren't there to do my paperwork. And Shizune was no where to be found. I had to do all that work by my lonesome little self."

Sakura untangled herself from Tsunade's grasped and turned to face her.

"It good for you to do work." Sakura replied. "If all you do is sit around drink and gamble, you become fat."

Tsunade place her hands on her hips and said. "Honey, a person with boobs this big never gets fat."

Sakura blushed, and then laughed. 

"Where were you anyway? I sent people looking for you in the city, but no one found you. I was about to send out jonin to track you down." Tsunade asked a little more serious.

Sakura averted her eyes and replied, "A friend of mine came into town. We went walking and got caught in the rain."

"Sure you did." Tsunade said

"We did really." Sakura pushed.

"Look I can spot a lie a mile away. I was just curious. If you don't want me to know fine." Tsunade said a little hotly. The walked off.

Sakura watched her go muttering. "Well it wasn't entirely a lie." She stood there a moment longer, and a movement caught her eye. She looked and saw Shizune come up.

"That Hyuga girl just woke up. Kiba has asked if you can come back and check in on her again."

"How is she?" Sakura asked.

"From what I gathered. Her arm is just slightly fractured, and that’s all. You can probably find out more now that she's awake." Shizune told.

Sakura nodded, "Ok. Thank you."

She turned and started down the hallway, grabbing a doctor’s jacket along the way.

She entered the room a moment later and found Hinata talking to Kiba.

"Good morning Kiba, and Glad to see you awake Hinata." Sakura said.

"Good morning." Hinata replied. Kiba nodded. Sakura saw that Kiba hadn't slept all night.

"How are you feeling?" Sakura asked Hinata.

"Just tired is all." She replied.

"Ok that’s good. Do you thank you can walk."

"I don't see why not."

"Well I think it might be good for us to take a walk and give you some fresh air." Sakura said, and then she turned to Kiba. "And you Kiba need to go home and rest. It won't do Hinata any good if for some reason you pass out asleep."

Kiba nodded meekly. He turned and gently kissed Hinata on the cheek, and left. Hinata smiled warmly after him. Sakura walked to Hinata's side and helped her up. 

"You feel ok." Sakura questioned. Hinata nodded. They maneuver themselves to where Sakura was holding on to Hinata's arm as they walked. When they neared the receptions desk Sakura said that she was taking Miss Hyuga for a walk and would be back shortly. 

The sun shined lovingly on Sakura and Hinata as they walked to the throng in the village. People passing them waved hello and ask how they were.

"So anything new, Sakura." Hinata asked pleasantly

"No, Just the same old me." Sakura lied. 

"Hmmmm." Hinata mumbled.

"What?" Sakura asked cautiously.

"It's just that, well, you just seem happier now all of a sudden. That's all." Hinata replied. Her and Sakura stayed silent for a moment each lost in their own thought. Hinata just thinking about how her friend use to act. Sakura thinking about how she should hate Sasuke. All he ever done was hurt her, and betrayed her. Even yesterday, he had run away and she pasted out. He didn't come looking for her until a couple hours have pasted. She sighed. She figured she should be used to it by now, and just deal with it until Sasuke tells her what he's gonna do now. She didn't even know why he was staying at her house anyway. She would have to ask him.

Then a blob jumped in front of her and Hinata.

"Surprise!" It shouted. Sakura then saw it was Sasuke in his girl form. She gave him a hard looking. Then she felt Hinata's arm tighten around hers. She looked over at Hinata and her face fell. Hinata's byakugan was activated, probably when Sasuke had tried to surprise them, but if Hinata remembered Sasuke chakra, this might be bad, and from the horrid expression on Hinata's face, Sakura didn't doubt for a second that Hinata didn't know how this was."

"Crap." She whispered. Then she said to Hinata. "Please, just listen."

"B-b-but. H-he's" Hinata stuttered, pointing shakily at Sasuke.

"Yes I know. Please don't scream." Sakura asked. "He's staying at my house for now. He hasn't done anything, and he just needed a place to stay

"But he's Sasuke Uchiha." Hinata said in a terrified voice


----------



## ninja_of_death (Aug 19, 2007)

YAY! Yet another amazing chapter! But...I noticed you spelled "passed" wrong. But I'm really not the one to talk...Ok I'll shut up now. I would've posted sooner but my stupid computer just HAD to break...Anyway, great and very good cliffhanger...

NOW UPDATE!!! YOUR KILLING ME!

I am about to dieeeeee

the cliffhanger ahhhhh


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 3, 2007)

So sorry for th wait. well here goes


"But he's Sasuke Uchiha." Hinata said in a terrified voice.

Sakura could see that Hinata was about to lose it. She needed to take control and get Hinata to calm down and listen to reasonable talk. Sakura needed to get Sasuke away from her, long enough to do so. She turned to Sasuke.

"Sasuke, go back to the house and stay there." Sakura ordered.

Sasuke's head jerked and he looked at Sakura in those big girl eyes. 

"Now." Sakura shouted. Sasuke bounded off.

Sakura grabbed a hold of Hinata and pulled her into an alley. Gently sitting her down on a pile of crates. Plaing one hand on each of her shoulders, Sakura looked Hinata straight in the eye.

"Listen to me." Sakura order. Hinata's eyeswere focus. Sakura shook her a little. "Listen to me."

Hinatas eyes grow more focus until she was staring fully at Sakura. 

"Please Hinata you can not tell anyone about Sasuke being here."

"But why." Hinata mumbled. "When."

Sakura sighed and slumped down next to her.

"I don't know why. All I know is that he killed Itachi, his brother. And he showed up about 3 days ago." Sakura told. Hinata was ilent for a minute then looked at Sakura.

"Are you sure your safe with him?" She asked concerned.

"He hasn't tried to kill me." Sakura replied. "and he's had enough time to do that if he was going to."

"What abouthis reasons for coming to you." Hinata asked.

"Not sure." Sakura told." I haven't really asked."

"Sakura." Hinata started. "I won't tell know. I promise from the bottom of my heart. But I want you to promious me that you won't let him hurt you again. Phyiscally or mentally. O.k."

Sakura smiled. Hinata had always been a kind and caring soul.

"I promise Hinata." Sakura agreed. Hinata and Sakura sat there for awhile, both lost in their own thoughts.

"Sakura." Hinata said.

"Yes Hinata." Sakura responded.

"Can I go home now." Hinata asked. "I mean, Do I have to stay at the hospital anymore."

Sakura frowned. "Not really, but you might want to, in case something happens."

"But remember I have Kiba to watch over me. Please Sakura, can you let me go home."

"Fine, but Hinata, let Kiba rest. He's been watching over you since you first came in." Sakura ordered.

"It's fine. He said he was going home to rest and then pick me up for the festival tonight." Hinata explained with a smile on her face.

"Festival?" Sakura asked. "What festival?"

"The summer festival Sakura." Hinata said. "The one that happens every year today."

"Oh yeah."Sakura mumbled. She had forgotten all about that.


----------



## ninja_of_death (Sep 4, 2007)

Great chapter!(wow this is getting redundant...but its the truth!) I didn't spot any spelling errors in this so good job! Your really great at finding the right place to leave off...alot of authors suck at it. There was alot of dialouge in this one, and it could've used a little more detail of the setting...But other than that, you've been doing a really amazing job on this fanfic! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 4, 2007)

Thank you. Next chapater will have Sakura and Sasuke init and alot will be revealed about why sasuke is their and what happened to him well he was away. so stay tuned


----------



## ninja_of_death (Sep 4, 2007)

Okay   . . . . . .


----------



## naruto_fan_gurl101 (Sep 5, 2007)

I saw a little speeling mistakes like when it takes off a letter,but thats just your computer,Other than that it was very good.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 5, 2007)

Sen, do we need to get started on you for spellingmistakes


----------



## EvilTobi (Sep 26, 2007)

f*ck spelling mistakes this story rocks! =D I really like it. Even though I want more SasuSaku moments, i guess they are building up.? xD


----------



## naruto_fan_gurl101 (Sep 26, 2007)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> Sen, do we need to get started on you for spellingmistakes



no we don't


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Sep 26, 2007)

well evil tobi i was talking about my sister Sen's really bad habit of misspelling everyother word. so that's what i was talking about.

well sorry about the wait, you'll have to wait a little longer, but i promise it's gonna start getting really really interesting


----------



## ninja_of_death (Sep 28, 2007)

OOOOooookayy


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 5, 2007)

here it is. a new update. it may be small, but it finishes this chapater so it's necessary

And sorry for the long wait


Sakura smiled as Hinata walked slowly dwn and out of the alley. Then she closed the distanst between her and a barrel and sat down. She place her head onher hands and just sat there lost in thought

Sakura saw a person jumped down from the roofs and walk over to her. He was in his guys form and his eyes looked wary

"What happen. Is everything alright." Sasuke asked warily. He kept looking over his shoulder and down the alley like he was waiting for people to come running down here trying to kill him.

"Yes I explained everything, and she promises to keep it to her self."

Sasuke face scunched up. "You trust her."

Sakura scowled. "I truts Hinata-Chan with my life. She has been more than a friend to me when i needed it the most." Sakura nearly shouted.

Sasuke looked alittle taken back at the feriousty of Sakuras declaration. After a second He asked. "What is this about a festival."

"The annual Summer festival. "Sakura replied. Then she thought about it.

"Oh I almost forgot about that." Sasuke mumbled

"Hey, you wanna have our own little festival. you know make some clittle cakes and sweets, and watch the fireworks from my roof." Sakura replied shyly. Usually she went out with her friends but they had all been caught up lately in relantionships, leaving Sakura and Naruto as the only single ones. Sakura loved Naruto but like one would love an older brother. She knew that he wanted her, but he had never asked, knowing how much she had lost when Sasuke had left. He had comforted her, while hoarding a deep hatred to the one who had left her in such a saddened state.

Sasuke looked at her for a moment then slowly nodded his head. "That sounds well nice."

"Go back to the house and get some money.Buy some sweets and stuff and get it all set up. I'll be back before dark." Sakura told.

She had an idea. She needed to know the reasons for Sasukes return. She needed answer and tonight ould be just as good as any to get them. She got up, straightened her skirt and walked out of th alley.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 5, 2007)

ok i decided to add more




Sakura was gliding here and there, doing odd jobs that needed to be done. She had bandaged a little boys arm, restocked the supply cabinet. Cleaned out a room. And done all of Tsunade's paperwork. She was excited. She had not realized when she asked Sasuke to have a little party with her, that they would be alone togther. She had only meant it so they could talk. Well i guess there is a positive side to everything,she mused happily. 

Just then someone cameup behind her and wrapped there arms around her. From the annoying orange covered sleeves she had to guess Naruto.

"Come on, Naruto-Kun." She whined but in a happy way. " I have a job to do, unlike you."

"Wrong" He shouted in her ear. He suddenly let go of her and she turned around. He was standing there, hands on his hips. "You got off half n hour ago."

"Hmmm." Sakura said, she started looking for a clock." Well jeez, i was on a roll."

"Anyway. I wanted to know if you were ok." He asked suddenly serious. This change in mood suprised Sakura, and made her temporaly speechless. She found her voice with some effort.

"Yes, I am doing good." Sakura replied meekly. "Why do you ask."

Blantly ingoring her question he replied. "You always say your doing good. You never say your great or your fine. always doing good. Ever since he left." Sakura became stiff. Naruto hadn't talked about Sasuke for awhile. Why bring it up now. "Are you really just doing good Sakura. You missed lunch for the first time in 3 years. And not just once, three times in a row."

"I was working." Sakura whisper.

"Bull sh!t." Naruto shouted. "Don't you dare lie to me Sakura. I asked your boss people, and they said you checked out everyday you weren't there for lunch. You left and then came back. So don't say you were working. D*mn it Sakura. You need to get over him and go back to normal."

"He has nothing to do with this Naruto and you know." Sakura shouted back, suddenly furious. What was he to say why she didn't want to eat lunch with him.

"Or do i Sakura." Naruto yelled, but then he seemed to crumple inside. His eyes looked moist and his face showed pain. "You said it your self that you loved the lunches we had together becauseit madeyou feel normal, you said it yourself that you couldn't last a day without them because they held you to this world. You swore on your life that nothing would ever stop you from it. Please Sakura what is going on. You can trust me."

Sakura felt her heart break in two.Naruto wasn't trying to tell her what to do, he was just trying to find out whats up and why she's been acting funny. She felt almost sad for lying to Naruto, almost like SHE was betraying his trust. But still. If Naruto found out that Sasuke was living with her, well he might try and kill him, but Sakura couldn't let that happen until she found out what was up with Sasuke. She decided to play it off. She put a smile on her face and step forward. She placed her hand lightly on his arm and replied.

"Really Naruto-Kun. It's nothing. I've just had alot on my mind. I promise I will come see you at lunch tomorrow." 

He just looked into my eyes and i felt him searching for some doubt that would betray my feelings. After a second his face turned sunny, and a smile caressed his lips. I patted his arm.

"Well know if that is all, I should got back to work."

I started to walked past him.

"Wait!" 

I felt him tug my elbow. I turned around and faced him. My face was emotionless and waiting, his was hestitent and unsure.

"What is it Naruto." I asked casually.

"Will you...... well that is if you want to....... you don't have to but......." He asked in broken sentences.

"Just say if Naruto." She said impaciently

"Will you go to the festival with me." He asked quickly, almost so quickly I hadn't understood what he had said to me. But I did, and he stood there expecting in answer. His unsure eyes standing out like deep sapphires on his pale face. Sakura had never realized the innocence those eyes held. The longing to be accepted. The need to be loved.

Sakura took a deep breath and tried to keep her eyes free of the tears tat threatened to spill over.

"Sorry Naruto not this time." Just then Sakura had a flashback. She was twelve and naruto stood across from her. He had asked her if she wanted to go get ramen with him. She had turned him down then turned around herself and went to ask Sasuke. It was just like know. She had turned him down just to be with Sasuke.

She saw the hurt in his eyes as he tried to hide it. "Ok, maybe next year." He added hopefully.

She didn't want to make false promises but she couldn't wound him any more. "Yes, Maybe next year."

She watched Naruto smile and walk away, then she hurried out,and ran aways, the tear streaming down her face, feeling gulity about always hurting naruto. That is all she could ever do to him, make him sad and lonelier


----------



## naruto_fan_gurl101 (Oct 5, 2007)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> well evil tobi i was talking about my sister Sen's really bad habit of misspelling everyother word. so that's what i was talking about.
> 
> well sorry about the wait, you'll have to wait a little longer, but i promise it's gonna start getting really really interesting



I don't spell everthing wrong


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 5, 2007)

i didn't say everything Sen, I said everyother word...... need i remind you of some previous post where you said something about a french frie. but it look more like a hens eyes


----------



## naruto_fan_gurl101 (Oct 5, 2007)

no tiffang


----------



## ninja_of_death (Oct 12, 2007)

Ahhhh nice update!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 12, 2007)

why thankl you


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 16, 2007)

Ok new update!!!!!! hope you like and please i need more people reading this, so tell everyone you know ok.



"I'm home." Sakura yelled. Then she froze. She WAS home in HER house, but never before had she called out to let someone know she was home. So when Sasuke walked around the corner, his face went from happy to concern in a split second apon seeing her face,still alittle damp from crying.

"Is everything O.k." His voice was normal, almost expressionlist.

"It was Naruto." She whispered, not trusting her voice.

"What?" Sasuke said suddenly alarmed.

"I missed Lunch, and then i turned him down for going to the festival and i hurt him so much." She replied, hand going to her mouth the hold back the sobs. Fresh tears started rolling down her face. She leaned back on the back of her couch. "All i ever do is hurt him."

"Sshh." Sasuke whispered. He stepped up to Sakura and wrapped his arms around her. Absently stroking her hair he whispered in her ear. "It seems me and you are alike in that way then."

Sakura looked up slowly into his eyes. She saw a world of hurt and pain in those eyes, but deep down she saw the rements of a broken friendship, the prospect of a bright future and even the hope of a better life. Sakura wondered if him and Naruto would ever be able to reconcile theirold bond. Maybe not but maybe they could make newones.

"They only way we are alike is that we are both here right now." Sakura said. "how could we be alike in that way when you make me so happy."

"Sakura I have hurt you so badly I could never forgive myself." Sasuke whispered looking away. "I have never felt so horriable about anything before, but this is almost unbearable to think about."

Sakura snaked her hand up and rested it on her cheek. " That is all behind me now. I found that living for the past will never help you, and living for the future onlly makes you sad. So i live for the moment, and right now...." She broke off. She still stood wrapped in his arms, looking into his eyes, her hand on his cheek. " Sasuke It wasn't that you were pretty that i has a crush on you when i was younger. It was you that i loved. It was the way you made me feel safe, the way you made me smile, the way you would look when you were doing something good. You just let your dream take hold of you, just as Naruto had done. But now, you said he's dead, so now what. What do you want."

"I....I don't know." Sasuke mumbled, his eyes growing distant. "I had let my dream take hold of me. I was blind sided by my obsession, and now...... well now i just feel empty."

"Well I guess I'll do for now." and she said that with a smile as she drew her self up, and meet his lips. She kissed him deeply, not like last time, this kiss was more comforting, more loving. He responed almost immediatly, holding her tighter to him. She wound both of her hands around is neck, stroking the back of his hair, and his hands fell to the small of her back, not loosing his hold ,mind you. 

She drew back first gasping for breathe and laid her head on his chest. Her lips tingled andshe tasted him in her mouth.His head fell to her shoulder and he whispered in her ear, "When I left you were just a weak foolish little girl. How can you be such a beautiful young woman in such a short time."

"3 years, Sasuke, it was a long time." She replied. she turned her head the other way, making her nose brush his ear. "Alot can happen is your gone that long."

He turned ever so lightly, causeing his hair to fall away from his eye and he looked at her. She smiled big, her eyes closing in the process, and was surpised when she felt his lips on hers again. She kissed him back, her heart warming around the edges. She had lied. She had said Sasuke and Naruto had let their dreams take over them, but she had forgot someone. Sasuke. If only she hadn't fallen so hard for him, and just waited he would have returned and she wouldn't have been so hurt when he had left in the first place, but no, she had devoted her life to him, and so a part of her had died when he left. But now, she may never get that part of her self back, or maybe she would.

This time he was theone to pull away gasping for breathe. He placed his forehead on hers and looked at her.

"I have food on the stove." He whispered regretfully. "I have to go check on it."

He pulled away, running his arm down hers as he spoke. Shje shivered with delight, and nodded.

"I'm sorry." He said as h turned to leave.

"Yeah, me two." She whispered to his back as he turned the corner.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 18, 2007)

please read review and critize. rep if necessary


----------



## naruto_fan_gurl101 (Oct 19, 2007)

i loved it so much i'm speechless.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 23, 2007)

Please guys i need more comments.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 26, 2007)

just tell me what you think and what i need to do to improve ok


----------



## ninja_of_death (Nov 4, 2007)

you only have a few spelling and grammar mistakes, which is good...maybe a little more detail and charactar development wouldn't hurt either...


----------



## naruto_fan_gurl101 (Nov 4, 2007)

i thought it was wonderful.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Nov 6, 2007)

yes we know Sen, We know


----------



## naruto_fan_gurl101 (Nov 7, 2007)

yes, Now post more NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MewMewSakura (Jan 12, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're so good...............


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jan 13, 2008)

thank you. i promise to have more soon but a lot of crap is going on at my dad's house, and even before that my computer at my moms broke so i might be moving my computer from my dads house to my moms, and i live with my mom more than my dad so i'll be able to type more and such.


----------



## ninja_of_death (Jan 21, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> thank you. i promise to have more soon but a lot of crap is going on at my dad's house, and even before that my computer at my moms broke so i might be moving my computer from my dads house to my moms, and i live with my mom more than my dad so i'll be able to type more and such.




oh I hear ya...
No pressure, take your time


----------



## naruto_fan_gurl101 (Feb 5, 2008)

ya, no pressure


----------



## kairi245 (Feb 7, 2008)

*Hii im new here*

Hiii i just want to say you're story is awesome!!!!!!!!!!! 
You're awesome!!!!!!!

by the way are you in a place called gaia online......... just wondering


----------



## Saphira (Feb 7, 2008)

You've just gained yourself another reader...
This fanfic is sooo awesome!!! 
Can't wait the next chapter...


----------



## Star Light (Feb 7, 2008)

I love it! your so asome i can't what for the next one.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Feb 8, 2008)

i promise a post soon. my sis, naruto_fan_gurl101 is bugging me too, i just need internet at my mothers house and then i should be on daily, so no worries and thank you all for reading this


----------



## Star Light (Feb 8, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> i promise a post soon. my sis, naruto_fan_gurl101 is bugging me too, i just need internet at my mothers house and then i should be on daily, so no worries and thank you all for reading this


take as long as you need


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 11, 2008)

!!!!!!!! That is soooo good! it's touching, the ones before, i love them!! Make MORE!!!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 11, 2008)

Kisara?  May it be possible for me to be your personal editor?  You know; check spelling, grammar, word choice, etc.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Feb 13, 2008)

sure, but would it be to much to ask if you could help with my other stories as well. It'd probably be only this one, ninja acedemy, and possibly memories but that'd be it...... possibly ^.^


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Feb 15, 2008)

*update*

well here is chapter six, hope you like it.


Chapter 6

A little later that evening, just as the sun was setting and the festival was about to begin, Sasuke piled all the food he made into a little basket. Sakura was upstairs, getting changed in something other than her work clothes. Sasuke, still decked out in his black short-sleeved shirt, complete with the Uchiha?s emblem, and matching black capris, felt he didn?t really need to change. Sasuke finished putting the little cakes gently into the basket, and then turned to clean up the mess. 

Just then, he heard Sakura coming down the stairs. He turned his head slightly. Sakura came walking into the kitchen wearing a light pink Kimono. Little golden butterflies danced wildly on the outfit. Her hair was pulled up into a ponytail. She saw Sasuke looking at her, and she spun around.

?How do you like my outfit?? She asked him.

Sasuke was silent for a moment. In truth, she looked beautiful. Sasuke tried to hold back a blush as he replied, ?It suits you.?

?That?s good,? She commented. She walked up and looked down into the basket. ?Those look delicious, how?d you make them.?

?It was just something my mother taught me how to do.? Sasuke replied meekly.

?Hmm I can?t wait to try one.? Sakura mused. She then turned and left, heading into the living room. Sasuke heard a few click and then Sakura came back into the kitchen.

Sasuke had a puzzled look on his face, so she replied, ?I just locked the house.?

She then headed toward the stairs. ?You coming??

Sasuke grabbed the basket and hurried after her. Coming to the top of the stairs Sakura turned into the first door, into her old room.

?What are we doing in here?? Sasuke asked. 

?This may be the smallest room in the house but it?s the only one with a balcony. We can get to the roof from it and the watch the fireworks. They?ll be starting any minute now and the view from my house is spectacular.? She smiled back at him as they walked through her old room. Coming to a window, Sakura pushed it open and crawled through, Sasuke followed not long after. 

When they finally managed to get on the roof, Sasuke sat the basket down and took a seat himself. Sakura plopped down beside him, leaving the basket in the middle of their legs. It was dark outside, the sun just barely visible on the horizon. The street Sakura?s house on was empty, but voices and music floated above all else, and surrounded Sasuke and Sakura with warmth. They were familiar noises.

?Like old time, eh Sasuke,? Sakura mused, her expression peaceful.

?Yeah old times,? Sasuke sneered. Sakura gave him a hard look under her eyelashes. ?What??

?You could sound a little nicer about it,? Sakura remanded. ?Just remember back to when we were kids. So innocent, not yet hardened but hurt and betrayal, and we use to play all around in Kohona. We would always go to the summer festival, and have the greatest time of our lives.? She finished with a soft smile on her face. She looked out unto the village, lost deep in her happy memories.

That was before we grew up, Sasuke silently thought, that was before people we knew and loved died and we were left with sadness and loneliness. That was before we learned to kill or be killed. 

?I have a question to ask you Sasuke,? Sakura broke the silence. Her face was turned away, still looking at the village below, all trace of her former smile gone. ?Sasuke why did you come back, to me I mean.?

?What are you talking about?? Sasuke asked confused.
Sakura turned to look at him, her face as confused as his. ?You left even after I offered to help you become stronger to kill Itachi, but once you killed him you came here, to my house. You could have gone to someone else, anyone else; you could have even stayed away from this village entirely, but you came back here, you came back to me.?

Sasuke was shocked, speechless. Out of all the things she had to ask, it had to be this one. Why did he come back? This was enemy territory. They had wanted posters of him everywhere. If Anbu saw him, he?d be dead. However, he still came back. Why? He remembered what Itachi had told him, how he always hurt people. He knew, somewhere deep inside it was true, and he should hate himself for it, but he had finally killed Itachi, finally achieved his goal, finally proven his worth, so why did he still feel lonely. Then he had his answer.

?It?s because, whenever I?m with you, I?m not empty.? He replied softly, looking ahead as Sakura had done only moments before.

?What?? Sakura asked.

?When I?m with you, I don?t feel as empty as I did when my parents died. When my parents died, and I started to hunt Itachi, only my hatred kept me company, only my desire to see him dead filled that void that my parent?s deaths left behind. However, Itachi is dead now, he will never terrorize my dream ever again. Now I?m left with what. Nothing, that?s what, Except you, for some reason you make me feel full somehow. Less lonely, and more ?. Accepted. Like I have a home now.? Sasuke paused for a second and looked at Sakura. Her face was pale, and her body motionless. Sasuke smiled. ?Sakura I believe I may be infatuated with you. I mean why else would I be here, when it could be potentially dangerous to my very life, and yet still feel at ease. Listen to me. I?m never at ease.? Sasuke let out a little laugh as he stared ahead. 

Sakura was quite for a moment, and Sasuke could not see her expression. He was trying hard to look forward, and not at her. That why, he gasped when he felt Sakura wrap her thin arms around his waist, her head resting on his shoulders. He looked down, and saw she to was looking ahead. His face softened, and he moved his arm to wrap around her shoulders. 

The buzzing sound of the first firework surrounded them, and they watched as its green light illuminated the night sky. Five minutes later, Sasuke leaned back, resting his body against the roof, Sakura cuddling into his side. The basket of sweets forgotten, for now.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 17, 2008)

cccccccoooooooollll. can you make more??? PLEASE!! it's a juciy story! *.*


----------



## Star Light (Feb 17, 2008)

I loved it, i hope theres more its geting good. i wont to now what happens next!!!!


----------



## Saphira (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome! I can't wait the next chapter...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Feb 20, 2008)

*Chapter 7 => The finale Part 1*

hello everyone. this is indeed the last chapter. thankfully i have broken it down into two chapter, and once this story is finish there will be a sequal, because this story does not end here. just this part in the story. any who here is chapter seven the final part 1

	Sakura?s eyes fluttered opened, her visions showing white. Vaguely, she realized her face was in the pillow, and the wet slobber at her mouth let her know she had been drooling once again, telling her that she was gonna have a big drool spot on her pillow. Aw man she thought groggily to her self. She groaned, lifting her self up from the spot where she had slept. She sat up, rubbing her eyes with the palm of her hands. 

?You?re finally up. I though you?d never rise.?

Sakura froze. A couple seconds past, and she held her hand at her eyes. She moved them a fraction, just enough to see a sliver of what lay in front of her. She gasped so hard she started coughing. After a few seconds of recovering from that awful sprout of coughs, she glance nervously at Sasuke, laying beside her, resting his head on his hand, looking up at her amused. 

?Why are you in my bed?? Sakura asked alarmed.

?What do you mean?? Sasuke purred a smile plain on his lips. ?You were the one to invite me here.?

?What are you talking about?? Sakura twitched. ?I don?t remember any of this.?

Sakura hung her head trying to think about what happen last night. The only thing that accomplished was finding out she was entirely nude. Heat rose up in her face so fierce and sudden she thought her head might explode. Quickly she grabbed at the sheets closest to her and tried humbly to cover herself up. She managed perfectly fine, but the sheet she had grabbed happened to be the one cover Sasuke?s upper half. Her piling on her self, exposed Sasuke?s bear and pretty chest. He was mildly muscular, his stomach flat with dark hairs running down from his belly button and on past where the other sheet covered him.

Sakura turned away, so fast; she nearly fell off the bed. Sasuke chuckled, and Sakura turned her head slightly, sending him a death glare. ?Oh don?t you start. You not off the hook yet.?

Sasuke sat up, leaning his face close to Sakura?s exposed shoulders, his breath gently caressing it. This sent shivers down her body and Sasuke replied, ?That isn?t what you told me last night. You seemed to enjoy it greatly.? Sasuke lefted his face ever so slightly, to where he was staring directly into Sakura?s eyes. Her face was only inches away from his. She noticed this and started blushing, her face so red it resembled an apple. Sasuke saw this and laughed, making her blush even harder. 

She started to crawl of the bed, when Sasuke stopped laughing and asked, ?What?s wrong??

?I don?t know,? Sakura mumbled. She stood up, wrapping the sheets tight around her. Absenlty she started pacing back and forth. A couple silent second passed, when she stopped. Then she looked at Sasuke, a dawning expression on her petite face. ?I was drunk. Yes that?s it.?

Sasuke smirked. ?Sakura we didn?t drink anything.?

She scrunched up her nose and made a ?ngk? sound. Then she said, ?Ok, fine, then you drugged those cake you virtue stealing bastard.?

Sasuke blushed and scratched his nose. ?We, ah, never ate those cakes?. We were kinda pre occupied.?

?Oh, my,? Sakura whispered. ?We actually??? She left it hanging. Sasuke just smiled. ?Oh my.? She slid down to the ground, her head in her hands. 
After a couple of second, she was shaking with sobs.

Sasuke?s face grew concerned as he crawled out of bed. He walked over to where she knelt, and sat down beside her. He pulled her into a hug, one hand holding her head, the other rubbing her back. 

?Sakura what?s wrong now. If what we did hurt you that bad then maybe I should go.? Sasuke whispered into her ear.

?NO!? She cried, removing her hands from her face, and wrapping them tightly around his body. She cried into his chest for a while, her body shaking badly. A few minutes passed, her arms still clutched around him, her face buried into his chest. His face concerned, but his arms still holding her. When she quieted down, she whispered, ?I?m sorry,? her face hidden in his chest.

Sasuke looped his finger under her chin and lefted her face up. Her eyes were red and a little swollen. ?Sakura there is no reason for you to be sorry. If it was that bad, then I regret taking advantage of you like that.? He replied looking sadly at her.

?It?s not that, you just don?t get it.? Sakura said, her voice breaking.

?Tell me than,? Sasuke asked.

She stared at him for a few seconds, her jade eyes pleading for his to understand. She took in a deep breath and continued, her head looking down. ?Sasuke I love you, I truly do, with all my heart mind, soul, body, whatever, but I?..? She paused. "I...." Slowly she looked up into his eyes. They filled with tears. "Sasuke I can't live like this if you gonna leave me again. You don't understand what that did to me and now this. Sasuke if you leave me again... I don't know what would happen to me."

She buried her head into his chest as he stared in disbelief. He never had even thought of that. He never even thought of what would happen if he ever left again. Hell he had never even thought about leaving again, and if he did, surly not without Sakura. He just couldn't imagine what it would be like, after all he, and she had been through, to leave again.

He placed both of his hands on each side of her face, and lefted her head to meet his. She tried to pul away, but his grip held firm. 

"Sakura look at me." She didn't, her eyes held determinly closed. "Please Sakura, just one look. That's all."

Slowly, she opened the, and stared right back at him. "Sakura. After all this, I couldn't leave you again. Remember, I need you, just as you need me now. So like it or not, your stuck with me."

She shook her head, more tears spillingdonw her cheeks unto his hands. "Sasuke, but what if you don't like it here, what if you want more power and you can't find that here. Sasuke what if...." She trailed off.

"That doesn't matter any ore. The only thing that matters is you. You and me, together." Sasuke whispered, moving her head closer towards his. He brought her into a kiss, one so soft and gently it would bring tears to your eyes. Just as he broke the kiss he whispered, "I promise i'll stay by your side until the day i day."

He let her head go, and she through her arms around him, hugging him close. 

In his ear she whispered, "You promise?"

He smiled his arms hugging her back. "I promise."


----------



## Star Light (Feb 20, 2008)

OMG! I LOVED IT I CAN"T WAIT FOR THE SECWULE! is it still going to be on here or a diffrent thread plz still be here?


----------



## zornedge (Feb 21, 2008)

It's a good story but... something is lacking.

Let's let Sasuke meet Naruto and we'll see how good of a writer you are (this is the push you really need, I think) when it comes to character interactions involving their emotions.  All we've seen is Sakura interacting with Sasuke and Naruto alone, but you haven't captured the seriousness of Sasuke's situation yet in regards to his social situation amongst other people.  I think him meeting Naruto  would be a very good step towards that, considering he is teammates with Sasuke before Sasuke ran away.


----------



## Revenge (Feb 21, 2008)

*^ Well put. And I agree 

Love the story so far. Can't wait for the sequel. *


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 21, 2008)

this is great!! i can't wait for the next!!!!!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Feb 21, 2008)

zornedge said:


> It's a good story but... something is lacking.
> 
> Let's let Sasuke meet Naruto and we'll see how good of a writer you are (this is the push you really need, I think) when it comes to character interactions involving their emotions.  All we've seen is Sakura interacting with Sasuke and Naruto alone, but you haven't captured the seriousness of Sasuke's situation yet in regards to his social situation amongst other people.  I think him meeting Naruto  would be a very good step towards that, considering he is teammates with Sasuke before Sasuke ran away.




YOu must be pysic, because now you've gone and ruined the whole ended.... thankfully it's not how you said it. but i do plan to have sasuke and naruto meet and their is gonna be so be conflict going on. hence why i have planned out a sequel to this one. Also i have planned sasuke and naruto to meet like the way i'm gonna since i started this story so i am happy to see that you see it the way i saw it. thank you. 

and for the others i will probably have the end out tomorrow if not saturday. I have been busy with drivers ed and my dog just had puppies. 12 of them, thoguh 2 died TT.TT but yes so be ready because you'r gonna be surprised


----------



## Star Light (Feb 21, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> YOu must be pysic, because now you've gone and ruined the whole ended.... thankfully it's not how you said it. but i do plan to have sasuke and naruto meet and their is gonna be so be conflict going on. hence why i have planned out a sequel to this one. Also i have planned sasuke and naruto to meet like the way i'm gonna since i started this story so i am happy to see that you see it the way i saw it. thank you.
> 
> and for the others i will probably have the end out tomorrow if not saturday. I have been busy with drivers ed and my dog just had puppies. 12 of them, thoguh 2 died TT.TT but yes so be ready because you'r gonna be surprised


i can sence a big fite coming between sasuke and naruto.....2 of your pups died i am so sorry =T-T=


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Feb 21, 2008)

Sasusaku, to answer the question in the pm you sent, i am not sure yet if it's gonna be on the same thread. I was thinking about making a new thread, but seeing as the story is call recemption the thread title would be something along the lines of, redemption: a sasusaku story part 2, or something like that. but that again i could leave it on this thread..... so i have no idea what i'm gonna do about that


----------



## Revenge (Feb 22, 2008)

*Leaving it here would be better 

Just because I'm lazy and don't want to go story hunting *


----------



## Saphira (Feb 22, 2008)

I love this fanfic...this chapter was great too...
When will you post the next part?


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Feb 22, 2008)

> Leaving it here would be better



yes that may be so, but it is a different part to a story so it should have a different thread. and of course i'd put it in my sig, along with all my other story links in it, so all you'd have to do if look at my sig and you'd be set.

and to everyone else, i am working on the new post so it won't be done tonight, maybe tomorrow, but i also have drivers ed from 12 to 2, so i'd probably work on it tonight and tomorrow morning than after two i'd post it. probably, i'm not sure if it'll end up that way but i can try.


----------



## naruto_fan_gurl101 (Feb 22, 2008)

sweet, I loved chapter seven and want more!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Feb 22, 2008)

yes holly i knew you would. tomorrow, when i call for naruto i remind you of whats to come

Well everybody new i would like for you to meet my long lost (and always pushy for more story, geez don't i get any respect around here) little sis Holly, or narutofangurl101.....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 22, 2008)

hello holly!! I love gaara! i like naruto cause he's funny! ^.^ nice to meet you!


----------



## Star Light (Feb 23, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> yes that may be so, but it is a different part to a story so it should have a different thread. and of course i'd put it in my sig, along with all my other story links in it, so all you'd have to do if look at my sig and you'd be set.
> 
> and to everyone else, i am working on the new post so it won't be done tonight, maybe tomorrow, but i also have drivers ed from 12 to 2, so i'd probably work on it tonight and tomorrow morning than after two i'd post it. probably, i'm not sure if it'll end up that way but i can try.


what will the sequl be named......?


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Feb 23, 2008)

if i do make a new thread it'd be called 'redemption: part 2' but anywho, here is the next update. sorry the last chapter will have to be in three parts, theres just too much to have only two.

Chapter seven part 2

Sakura heard a noise at the door. A faint tapping sound. She groaned inwardly, while Sasuke groaned outwardly. 

"I'll go get it." offered, releasing Sakura, and standing up. He turneds to go, Sakura watching him go, liking the view very nicely. Need we mention Sasuke hadn't gotten dressed yet. Then something crossed Sakura's mind. 

"Sasuke." She called after him. He was at the door, when he stopped to glance at her. "How about I go. I'm not the one everyone's trying to kill." She joked. then she lagughed even harder. "And at least i have something covering me. Sasuke we wouldn't want you scarring anyone now would we."

Sasuke snorted, but stepped back from the doorway allowing sakura passage. As she was about to step out of the  room, though, when Sasuke pulled her back into his arms. He kissed the back of her head and whispered, "love you." 

She would have replied, but another knock, more louder, and impacient sounded from below. She gave a little chuckled, as he let her go. She walked forard, going nimbly down the stairs. She still wore the sheets again her, but she made she it was secured, tighly before she opened that door, for anyone. She came to the buttom of the stairs, and walked striaght to the door.

"Who is it?" She asked, her voice loud enough to be heard on the other side of the door.

"Tashi." A little voice came. It was male, but it was so young, hardly even a genin maybe. " I come with a message from Lady Tsunade. Please Miss Haruno, it's very important."

Sakura sighed, and oppened the door, only a crack and stuck her head out. "Yes."

The messagener was inded a boy, 11, 12 prehaps. He had scruffy brown hair, so dark it was almost black. He had a bandaid directly under his right eye. His eyes on the other hand, were silver, and they seemed as if the would sparkle like silver, in certain sunlight. He wore the traditional Leaf head band on his forhead, and a simple black long-sleeved shirt, over blue shorts. 

"Lady Tsunade has requested the attention of all Jonin, Chunin, Genin, and medical ninja alike. She wishes be in her office immediately, because the matter is urgent." He explained. Sakura's was shocked. What has happened that Tsunade had to call a meeting with all the ninjas, even the new ninjas? 

This was unheard of. Something really bad must be happening. 

Sakura nodded to the kid, who had been silent this whole time. "I understand, I'll be there as soon as I can."

"'Kay," the kid replied, and took off running down the street. Sakura watched him go, and stop at another house, just a couple houses down. Sakura knew that a Chunin named Romaru lived there. She withdrew her head, and closed the door. Slowly and in awe, she walked back up the strairs and to her room. 

Sasuke was sitting cross legged on the bed, fully clothed now. When he saw Sakura's confused expression he asked.

"Who was it?" 

"It was just a Genin, but he said that Tsunade-Sensei has requested that all the ninja come to her office for an urgent meeting." She relied. "That has never before happened here. I mean the Jonin, and sometimes the Chunin have meetings, but to request the med ninja, AND the genin. It must be something bad."

"Weird." Sasuke mumbled. He to was at a loss for words. When he lived was still here, he doesn't remember once when something like this happened.

"Well i guess the quickest way to find out is to go." She sighed, and walked over to her closet. Reaching inside she pulled out her usual, the red sleeveless shirt and her tan skirt. She un latche the sheet, and it fell silently from her bdy. She was only vaguely aware of Sasuke's eyes on her, as she got dressed. She was so caught up with her own thought.

Once she was fully dressed, though, she reached back into her closet and pulled out her weapon pouch. It was full, as it always was, with kunais, shurinkens, and senbons. She positioned it comfortably in it's usual spot, and turned around. 

She smiled at Sasuke, and he smiled back, one hand reaching out for her. 

She walked over to him, taking his hand and leaning over the bed towards him. He came to meet her, his lips pressing against hers. Seconds passed, until they finally had to break the kiss and catch their breath. 

"See you later." Sasuke said.

"Yeah." Sakura smiled. She turned, and left the room.

~ ^ Ten minutes later ^ ~ 

Sakura landing softly on her feet. She had once again used the roof tops to bring her to Tsunade place much quicker. Alot of other ninja's had also done it, because once Sakura had gotten to the first roof, she saw many other's going from roof to roof. Including Ten Ten and even Temari, who was still here, had used the roofs, and once they saw Sakura, joined her. 

"Let's go." Temari barked, walking ahead of her and Tenten. They made their way up the stairs of the Hokage's manios, to the one room where they were told to meet. Once they got there, they were astonded. The room was almost filled.Ninnja's sat on the ground everywhere. Tenten left them to go sit with her team, when Sakura heard someone calling her.

"Hey, Sakura." She turned and Naruto was waving for her to come over. 

Kakashi was sitting on the other side of Naruto. Sakura said bye to Temari and went to sit with her team. Naruto was exicited. "Hey Sakura, what do you think happened?" 

"I'm not sure, I never heard of this happening." Sakura paused and looked at 

Kakashi. "What about you Sensei? Has this every happened before?"

Kakashi looked thought, which is hard for someone whose face is mostly covered, but he pulled it off. 

"Once," he replied. "Once, long ago, when you guys where just being born. 
The Fourth Hokage called us all here to brief us on the nine tailed fox matter. 
He said the village need all the help it could get to protect, so he called all able bodied ninjas in the whole village."

Naruto got quiet,  but Sakura asked, "Well then do you know what this might be about?"

Kakashi shrugged. "Not a clue. I actually just got back into the villiage this morning when I was called."

"Interesting." Sakura mumbled. Just then the door behind them closed and everyone got seated. Now Sakura could see Tsunade sitting with the two elders at the very front of the room.  Tsunade cleared her throat, and the room was immediately silent.

"Thank you everyone for arriving as quickly as you did. This is indeed an emergency."She paused, looking around at everyone. "An enemy has been spotted around our village. A very dangerous and potentionally disasterous enemy. I have called you all here to help me and this village by trying to capture him. No one knows where he is, are why he's here, so I need all of you to search everywhere, in every house, in every alley, everywhere, and take caution while you do so."

Everyone was silent. The only sounds came from the breathing of the people around in there.

Tsunade looked at everyone. "I tell you again. We want him captured. Try not to kill him, because he contains vauble information, but you may need to take nesscary measures to secure your self, so by all means, feel free to attack, just do not kill him. You will all be in groups, and each group will have a medical ninja handy, and an area assigned for you to inspect. Does everyone understand?"

"Yes Lady Hokage," The crowd answered as one, as was required in these types of meeting.

Tsunade gave one last look around the room, and said. "Very well. You all understand your mission, now let me name the object of our mission. Sasuke Uchiha."

The crowd was immediately buzzing with conversation. 

'Him'

'no way'

'how can this be' 

'that little traitor.' The last was from Naruto mouth. 

Sakura on the other hand, was to stunned to say anything. How could they have found out? Sasuke was so carful to be disgused. Almost immediatly her mind flew to Hinata. Did Hinata Tell? How could She? Sakura searched the crowd. There! She saw Hinata sitting just a couple rows in front of her, alittle to the right. But it couldn't have been her. As sakura stared she saw how hinata looked more shocked than her. But if not Hinata, then who.

"Don't worry Sakura. We won't let him hurt you." Naruto assured, snapping Sakura out of her thoughts. Naruto's face showed concern, and sakura realized that he had mistaked her shock and fear for Sasuke for panic at seeing him instead. She glanced at Kakashi, and he too looked concered for her. She drew in a sharp breath to calm herself and let it out. 

"I'm ok Naruto. I'm fine." Sakura said. Naruto's eyes still looked troubled, but he said nothing further. 

"You to wait here. I'll go get our assigned area." Kakashi told, as he stood up. Soon his back was lost in the crowd.

Sakura was quiet while he was away. Her thoughts coming back to haunt her. She was sure Sasuke had kept well hidden. He wasn't that stupid to go out unhidden in a village that wanted him dead. This thought made Sakura's blood run cold. This village did want him dead. What would happen if some did kill him. After all this, all of this, for Sasuke to be killed by accident. 

Just than Kakashi walked up, holding a piece of paper. He was staring at it, when he asked. "Hey Sakura, isn't your house near the acedemy."

"The Ninja Acedemy, yeah. Why?" Sakura replied confused.

"Well it looks like you house is one that we have to inspect." Kakashi smiled.

Sakura had to remind herself to breath.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 23, 2008)

wow... that was long. and really good. is there going to be more cause i want to read more!!!!! MORE MORE MORE!! okay, im going to lay off the sugar for a while now...


----------



## Star Light (Feb 23, 2008)

it was great i loved it! can't what for more!


----------



## chryblossom (Feb 24, 2008)

cool story, and good drawing


----------



## Saphira (Feb 24, 2008)

This chapter was awesome....
Can't wait for the next part...


----------



## naruto_fan_gurl101 (Feb 24, 2008)

I loved it!


----------



## Revenge (Feb 24, 2008)

*Awesome chapter, can't wait for the next. *


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Mar 2, 2008)

sorry the last chapter is not going as smoothely as i hope..... basically i'm not done with it, so please be patient and hopefully i'll be done with it tomorrow


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Mar 5, 2008)

HAH Finally... the last post of redemption.... and i've decided, there's gonna be a new thread, title exactly Redemption Part 2: Complications..... And i'll post a link up here for you guys when it's gets up and running..... so keep a look out.... now for what you've all been waiting for.......



 They were standing in front of the Ninja Academy, shortly after leaving the briefing room. Naruto hadn't said a word, and for once Sakura wasn't worried at her comrade’s lethal silence. She, instead, was too busy trying to keep her emotions under wrap. 



Outside, her composure was of one that would put a Sannin to shame. She was composed, collected, quietly observing her surroundings and taking in valuable information. On the inside, however, she was close to a mental break down. 



Her mind was racing with so many different thoughts. Was there a way to warn Sasuke? To get him out before they got there. To tell him how much danger he was in. Would he figure it out on his own? What if some ninja saw him and went after him? What if he was caught and executed? What if he got away, but thought Sakura was the one who told them?



Even though her mind was jumbled, she noticed them getting closer and closer to her house. They had looked in every room of the Ninja Academy, which was closed today since all the teachers, being ninja's themselves, were out looking for Sasuke. This was their starting point. Every room, closet, every space big enough to fit a seventeen year old boy, had to be thoroughly checked. Sakura did as was expected of her, though she knew that this wasn't the place they would find Sasuke at.



"Kakashi-Sensei, stop dawdling behind that desk and help us." Naruto shouted. Sakura looked to where Naruto was talking. She could vaguely make out the top of Kakashi's white hair behind the big wooden desk that was in front of the classroom. 



"But I am helping." Kakashi replied.



"Oh yeah," Naruto spat. "How so?"



"I'm looking under the desk." Kakashi told.



"Kakashi-Sensei, you've been over there for twenty minutes now." Naruto growled. "I'm pretty sure if he wasn't there twenty minutes ago, he won't be there now."



Kakashi sighed. "I guess you're right." He stood up. "But this was getting so interesting." He stashed away the book that was in his hands. 



"Yo- You were reading this entire time," Naruto stattered angrily.



"Yes, and I must say, Jaraiya out did him self in this book." Kakashi replied wistfully.



"Kakashi-Sensei, you shouldn't be reading on such an important mission like this." Sakura repremanded before Naruto could say anything, of course. "Who knows when danger might come?” She danced around saying Sasuke's name. He had been with her four days and she had come to know he was not a danger.



Kakashi's eyes narrowed, as if he had caught on to what she said. However, he brushed it aside. He sighed once again. "Oh, all right. Well, I guess there is no one here, so let’s move out. We'll start checking out the villagers houses."



At Kakashi's command, Naruto and Sakura headed towards the door. Quietly they walked out, not a single word passing between them. They walked out of the Academy and stood staring around them.



"We'll start with that house." Kakashi told, pointing to a house directly in front of them. Sakura vaguely knew the people that lived there. It was a young couple, they had just had their first child. They where a quiet couple and Sakura hardly ever talked to them. Kakashi stepped right up to the door and knocked twice. 



It was quiet as they waited for any response. Then, just as they were about to open the door themselves to inspect the house, and the door opened, showing a guy about 23, the one Sakura remembered. He was pretty to say the least, brown wavy hair, cut to his shoulders, medium build, pretty brown eyes. However, that was all. He wasn’t a ninja, just a teacher at the academy, and by the looks of it, always will be. The man was sleepy, and he seemed to not recognize them.



"Y'ello." He slurred his eyes unfocused.



"Hello, Mister Remo." Sakura said politely. Kakashi had mentioned that maybe Sakura should be the one to explain the situation to the people, since this was her neighborhood and she was well known and respected in this village. "We have an urgent matter to discuss with you and your wife, hopefully inside the house, sir. It's from the Lady Hokage herself."



The man just nodded groggily, a little too much, but allowed them entrance. Sakura was the first to enter, knowing her way into the living room at least. She had been here once, to check up on the baby, a little girl if she remembered correctly. When she got to the living room, she sat down on the chair. Kakashi and Naruto stayed standing, in hopes that they soon would be looking around the house. The man wobbled into the living room, and then back out, into a hallway on the opposite side. It was quiet for a couple minutes and then he came back in, his wife following closely behind him.



His wife, on the other hand, was a weapon seller. She usually was a traveler between this village and the sand. She was average height, but very lean. Her hair was long and curly, orange with black highlights, and her eyes were green. She carried their daughter on her hip. She sat down, her husband right beside her.



"Dr. Haruno, is everything ok?" The woman asked. 



"We hope so." Sakura replied. Out of the corner of her eyes, she saw Kakashi and Naruto disappear into the hallway. They would be looking over the house now. "It seems that there have been sightings of Sasuke Uchiha in the village. Lady Tsunade is concerned for the villagers' safety and has asked that all ninja search for him throughout the village. We are terribly sorry to inconvience you, but my Teammates and I have been given a mission to inspect every home in search of him. Hopefully you can understand this."



Their eyes were large in shock but they nodded weakly. Their fear was plain on their faces. Sakura almost felt sorry for them, knowing their worry was unneeded. Sasuke wouldn't hurt them, and he wasn't even here. He was nestled in all cozy and like, in her house. Not here, not anywhere else, but her house.



Kakashi and Naruto walked backed into the room, their expressions grim. Naruto shook his head when he saw Sakura looking at him. Sakura, in turn, informed the couple. "It's ok. Thank you for your cooperation, and have a nice day. We'll see our way out."



The man and woman both replied 'huh?'. Sakura smirked. They must have not known that her teammates had already searched the house. She just shook her head and walked out, Kakashi and Naruto followed closely behind her.



This continued on for quite some time. Sakura's neighbor hood was a slightly larger one, to say the least. Nevertheless, each time they left a house, they were one house closer to hers. 



Each new house she came too, she started breathing a little more difficultly. Her mind racing more and more. Her heart beating faster with every step. Was there any way to warn Sasuke?



It was this thought she pushed back and forth in her mind, when Naruto nudged her. 



"Hey Sakura, isn't this your house?" Naruto asked.



Sakura blinked back to the real world and she gazed horrifically in front of her. Her old lonely home stood mockingly in front of her. Its very presence bringing horror down on her when it once brought happiness. She turned toward her sensei.



"Kakashi, couldn't we just skip my house." Sakura asked. Kakashi's eyes narrowed, so she thought of something quick. She pointed to Naruto, him oblivious to what she was doing. "I rather not have my personal possessions broadcasted, if you know what I mean."



Kakashi snorted. "Yeah, one time, ONE time in my house, and everyone knows about Mr. Fuddles." Kakashi sighed lost in his thoughts, however weird they might be. (Mr. Fuddles is a house plant I read about in one story... lets say, Mr. Fuddles had it made, if you didn't count Kakashi talking to him...) Kakashi sighed once more. "Trust me, Sakura, I know how you feel, but we are ordered by Lady Hokage her self to search every house... no matter who they belong to."



Sakura sighed. "Ok, if you say so." her outside features looking forlorn as one might look if Naruto was going to inspect their house, but on the inside, let’s just say, inner Sakura had a few choice words for Kakashi that I believe are not appropriate for those under the age of 18... Yes,.... it was that bad. 



Sakura stepped up, getting her key out to unlocked the door even though she knew she didn't lock the door since Sasuke was there. However, it would look funny to just open a door that should be locked if no one was home. She pretended to fiddle the lock for a few seconds, then clicked it open. Taking a deep breath, she grabbed the handle and turned.



"Holy crap!" Naruto shouted, pushing past Sakura.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Mar 5, 2008)

Sakura gasped, the worst coming to mind. Her thoughts were quickly diminished, though, when Naruto said. "This place is huge! Much bigger than my place. Wow, and look at that. Man, this is a pretty awesome place you have here, Sakura."



Sakura glanced inside. Naruto was going bonkers over her living room.... just wait until he sees the rest of the house, Sakura thought grimly, and the other occupant. Kakashi walked past her and into her house. Sakura, taking a moment to compose her self again after the scare Naruto gave her, walked in behind Kakashi. Almost absent mindly, Sakura walked past the two pairs of shoes that lay on the floor by her door, one so obviously bigger then her small feet. She coughed when she saw it, but Kakashi and Naruto didn't seem to notice, so she thought she wouldn't make it noticeable by trying to hide it. Naruto took off into her kitchen, Kakashi following silently behind him. Sakura, bringing up the rear, looked cautiously inside and then breathed a sigh of relief when Sasuke wasn't in there either.



"Wow, look at that!" Naruto exclaimed, opening her cabinets to reveal a neat stack of instant ramen. Sasuke must have cleaned it up because, before, you could barely get into it without the whole pile falling on you. "Hey Sakura mind if I make lunch? I'm starving."



"Um, Sensei." Sakura growled, pointing at Naruto.



"Naruto, why don't you wait? Once we're done, how about I take you to Ichiraku for a special treat? All you can eat." Kakashi replied, as if rehearsed, with Naruto it was. Naruto isn't really one to do what people say, but if you mention ramen at Ichiraku's, Naruto an obedient little person. It's sometimes funny.



"ALRIGHT!!!" Naruto exclaimed. 



Kakashi sighed, then turned to Sakura. "Would you mind showing us the rest of the house, please."



"Of course." Sakura nodded. She turned and headed for the stairs. Walking up, she prayed once again that Sasuke got away. Once more for his safety because, today, he surely needed it. 



Coming to the first door, she opened it gingerly. Once the door swung all the way open, she relaxed. Not in this room, she thought to her self. Only two left. The guest, and hers.



Kakashi and Naruto pushed past, and started thoroughly searching. They looked in the closets, under the bed, and even on the balcony. She saw Kakashi look at the picture briefly, then sat it back, face down like she had it.



Once they were done, they moved on to the next room, but this was only a bathroom, so one quick look and a moving of the shower curtain was all that was need. They moved on to the next bedroom. The guest bedroom. 



Sakura once again opened the door slowly, and relaxed when there was no sign of Sasuke. As Kakashi and Naruto check this one, she stood at the door, fighting the urge to stare at the door to her right. It was the only door that had not been opened. The only room not to be inspected. It was the last room she had saw Sasuke in. 



It seemed to take no time for Kakashi and Naruto to finish this room, and soon she stood at her door, her hand hovering over her knob. Thinking of one last excuse, she turned back around to face them.



"Please Sensei. Not this room. This is my room. Can't I have some privacy." Sakura asked. 



"Sakura, we have to check every room of every house. Please understand this." Kakashi replied.



"But Sensei. I have all my personal belongings in here. What if some else can check this room?" Sakura thought quickly. Maybe if she stalled long enough, they would leave, or Sasuke would hear and escape. "What if someone I didn't see on a regular basics comes and check it out."



"Sakura, we have direct order for Tsunade her self." Kakashi said once again.



"But Tsunade would understand, she’s a woman herself. She would know how I feel about this. I mean if you guys go in there and look through all my stuff, it's like Master Jaraiya going through her stuff, and we all know that would end in disaster. Please Sensei." Sakura pleaded. This was her only option left.



Kakashi looked at her for a second. His eyes scrutinizing her face. Then he sighed. "Very well. However, someone must inspect this room, or our job will be incomplete. Do you understand that?"



"Yes, sensei, and thank you." Sakura replied. Her thoughts slowed to just one passing through her head. Sasuke was going to be safe for one more moment at least. This was her last thought as Kakashi and Naruto turned to leave and the door behind her opened.



"Sakura what's all this Racket." her heart stopped at the sound of his voice, rough from sleep. Then it all happened in slow motion. Kakashi and Naruto stopped and looked this way, their whole bodies turning in shock. Just then, he said two words. Just two little words that summed up all of Sakura's thoughts. "Oh, shit."



Thank you everyone. This ends Redemption part one. Check here soon for updates and news about Redemption part two: Complications.


----------



## Star Light (Mar 6, 2008)

I LOVED IT I CAN'T WHAT FOR PART 2 OF THE STORY!!!!!

the hole "oh shit" sounds like somthing that i would say! LOL.


----------



## naruto_fan_gurl101 (Mar 9, 2008)

I want more, please!


----------



## kairi245 (Mar 24, 2008)

Also read Twilight, It's the best book in the world.

I know its awesome and by way i love your sasu saku its beyond this universe awesome. there is some spelling mistakes but who cares you rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i gotta add this to your rep.


----------



## kairi245 (Mar 24, 2008)

*cries*

*stiffles*

*sobs*

so- s- sooooooooooo- beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *burst to tears*

Okay im done.

I loved your story sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
much it made me cry.

*stiffles*

Anyways update soonish and as always keep up the good work your an awesome story writer.


----------



## kairi245 (Mar 24, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

soooo----beautiful,brilliant, magnificent.

I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*P.S. YAYS CAPS LOCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IM VERY RANDOM, BOREDNESS, WHATEVERNESS

milk................ and COOKIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Star Light (Mar 24, 2008)

you must be realy bored......


----------



## kairi245 (Mar 24, 2008)

yes yes i am


----------



## Star Light (Mar 24, 2008)

don't worry your not the onley one....


----------



## kairi245 (Mar 27, 2008)

lalalalalalalalalalalalalala,................*singing* woooooooah i'll never give in,woooooooooooah i'll never give up , woooooooooooooah i'll never in and i just wanna be wanna be loooved. (just in case youre wondering im singing to be loved by papa roach otherwise known as the opening theme for WWE monday night raw (in HD).)

And now i  Kairi Hyuga Uzumaki Haruno Uchiha of the valley in the flower by the leaf in the mist of the sand in the sound of the leafs will attempt to sing the most awesome of the awesomest songs ever created by a human (vampires, ghosties, all werewolfs ( except jacob from twilight i hate him),and aliens alike included)

*takes deep breathe*

A-b-c-d-e-f-g  h-i-j-k-l-m-n-o-p  q-r-s-t-u-v   w-x-y-z

PPLS:Boooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! U Suck!!!!!!!!!!!!

*popcorn and tomatos and pies and tacos(no wait tacos are good and dont deserve this) are thrown toward me*


----------



## Star Light (Mar 27, 2008)

ok.... that was randum...


----------



## kairi245 (Mar 28, 2008)

I know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(im a retard)


----------



## kairi245 (Mar 28, 2008)

im blue babubibabuda bababubibabubababubibabuda!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*im singing this around the house and my stepdad keeps asking me if im on crack* (True) lol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Star Light (Mar 28, 2008)

well i'm bored so i'm going to dance!


----------



## kairi245 (Mar 28, 2008)

Yay smileys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And now we wait.

*sips tea and puts on ipod while reading twilight for the 3rd time*(also true)


----------



## kairi245 (Mar 28, 2008)

my naruto is dancing does that count?


----------



## Star Light (Mar 28, 2008)

yep i guess so


----------



## kairi245 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey have you read ninja academy by Kisara_Momochi?


----------



## Star Light (Mar 28, 2008)

yeah why....?


----------



## kairi245 (Mar 28, 2008)

nothing just wondering.


----------



## kairi245 (Mar 28, 2008)

YO! Kisara wheres the new thread.


----------



## Star Light (Mar 28, 2008)

forget it your wasting your time it tack like a month befor she gets a new one....


----------



## kairi245 (Mar 28, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

anyways while you return ill take chihiros advice and wait pacciently(i forgot how thats spelled) Tacos anybody?

Random thought of the day:

*singing*
we are in the bahamas 
do you want a banana
or a mango smoothie?

in the mall 
do you see?
A polar bear!!!!!!!!!!!
That shops for creativity!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!

yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy yyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Y YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY !!!!!!!!!!!
Y Y Y Y Y Y Y!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*song ends*

LOLness factor: Im actually singing this all over my house and my friend is on the phone talking to me and she keeps asking me: Are you on a new medication i should know about? or Are you on crack or something? and when she does i start laughing like an idiot.

P.S. And yes i am that retarded. Datte Bayo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (english translation:BELIEVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## kairi245 (Mar 28, 2008)

*singing*

I got a feeling im falling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Igot a feeling im falling in love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(i just took that out of the movie The bucket list from the scene were there skydiving)


----------



## kairi245 (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh and i dont know if you know this but kisara is grounded from her computer For TWO WEEKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TWO WHOLE WEEKS!!!!!!!!!!!!

so it'll probably take longer than that.


----------



## kairi245 (Mar 28, 2008)

SASUTARDNESS ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kairi245 (Mar 28, 2008)

afgysr6wsr


----------



## Star Light (Mar 28, 2008)

your crazy....


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 6, 2008)

O.O   i love Jacob black from twilgiht... and i plan to marry him... although that will be hard since i'm alice and i have jasper... but i also love my nathanial and jason from the anita blake series..... but JACOB IS AWESOME... beyond awesome... he is the best in all the world.... so cool... so beautiful..... and 108 degress of pure hotnesss.


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 6, 2008)

kairi245 said:


> except jacob from twilight i hate him



No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How Dare You!!!!? Jacob is awesome!!! He's The Bestest Werewolf Ever!!!!!!!!!! You RUDE RUDE PERSON!!!!! I greatly Dislike you, now!!! JACOB IS AWESOME!!!!!!!

Kisara is referring to the same thing in the post above...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 6, 2008)

ive read a little bit of it, he's a real kiss seeker.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 27, 2008)

I have posted the new part of redemption. for the link please refer to my sig


----------



## Star Light (Apr 27, 2008)

YAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DemonicPixie636 (May 17, 2008)

Hey your story is awesome really like it alot.

Sasuke chases Itachi Sakura chases Sasuke and Naruto chases Sakura and hinata chases Naruto and so on... its a never ending cirle the question is who is Itachi chasing???


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 18, 2008)

hey my name is tiffany too..cool...

anyhow...i strongly do not support the naruto hnata pairing, but anyway.... itachi is a pyscho masochist whose only enjoyment in life is inflicting pain on oter, and there fore his love is torture...while as, as much as i hate him, sasuke is his number one prize in the torture catogeoy as for the fact that sasuke has so much pain and sorrow, and thus this makes itachi happy. Sakura, not understanding what sasuke was going through at first, becomes a mean and cruel person who inflicts further pain apon sasuke in her futile attepmt to chase after him. She comes to realize only a little of the pain he is going through when he first leaves, and she in turn starts to experiance a pain, although different to sasuke's pain, but still as hurtful. Naruto only knows his sorrow of being alone, and believes he has found the answer to everything in sakura, and upon seeing her so down and distraught, he is the first to come and comfort her. Thus his presencse grows on her, and she comes to love him, not like the love she harbors for sasuke, and will probably never reach the depth of it, and so he now has a hold of a small yet meaningful part in her heart.

i'm sorry... i love to write


----------



## Star Light (May 19, 2008)

WOW!.....that explans alot!!!!^...you realy like to write....that was a m outh full right there....


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 19, 2008)

yay...i know


----------



## Star Light (May 19, 2008)

but you made it sooooo clear...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 19, 2008)

aw... thank you...^.^


----------



## Star Light (May 19, 2008)

your welcome!


----------



## kairi245 (Aug 22, 2008)

LOOK PPLS!!!!!! WHAT I MEANT WAS THAT I HATE THE *PAIRING* OF JACOB AND BELLA!!!!!!!!!!
*explodes into millions of firework*

innerself: oooooooooh pretty lights!!!!!


----------



## uzumakaipatchitt (Aug 20, 2009)

OMG this was totally awsome i loved it and btw Kairi Bella pairs with Edward. Jacob Pairs with Renesmee soz for the spoiler if it is one one i dont know how to do the spoiler hiding thing


----------

